#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Avolites lichttafels

## lichtmoderator

Om de onderwerpen te bundelen vanaf heden de discussies per console, tafel, sturing per fabrikant op het lichtforum.

De oude of reeds lopende discussie zijn afgesloten, hieronder een lijstje, heb je vast wat te lezen voor je een vraag stelt.
Belangrijk: geef in je vraag aan:
- welke tafel
- specificeer je vraag zoveel als mogelijk

----------


## shure-fan

ok ik heb net een simulator gedownload van de site van avolites voor de pearl 2000 (versie 1.2).  Welke vizualizer kan ik het beste hiervoor gebruiken??  het werkt op een pentium 166 met win2000pro.

En nog een vraagje:  Hoe moet ik dmx adressen ingeven in dat ding?  of fixtures invoeren ofzo,

weet dus niks van een pearl2000 af en wil het graag leren.

----------


## fl@x

ff de manual downloaden op de site van Avolites.
Als je er dan nog niet uitkomt, ff weer vragen.

----------


## shure-fan

oke   de handleiding heb ik nu   en wordt er ook al wat wijzer van, maar zit nog met 1 ding,  ik heb een vizualizer gedownload maar wanneer ik de dmx output op simulator zet krijg ik een error over een dongle in het scherm, en ja die dongle heb ik niet, dus weet iemand misschien een vizualizer waar ik geen dongle nodig heb??

----------


## LND

> citaat:_Geplaatst door shure-fan_
> 
> oke   de handleiding heb ik nu   en wordt er ook al wat wijzer van, maar zit nog met 1 ding,  ik heb een vizualizer gedownload maar wanneer ik de dmx output op simulator zet krijg ik een error over een dongle in het scherm, en ja die dongle heb ik niet, dus weet iemand misschien een vizualizer waar ik geen dongle nodig heb??



Tja, die dongle is zo'n wit apparaatje voor op de parallelle poort.  Die is standaar bij de Pearl meegeleverd.  Met de simulator-software van Avolites zal je in geen geval andere visualisers kunnen aansturen dan die van Avolites zelf...

Weet het uit ervaring, heb het zelf ook geprobeerd.

Leander

----------


## LND

Heb zelf wel een vraagje voor de Pearl 2004...

Kan je aan een fader een bepaalde startwaarde en eindwaarde toekennen ?

Vb.  De gobo-rotatie van een MH zit op kanaal 11 en vanaf de waarde 25 tot waarde 170 bepaal je de snelheid van die rotatie.  Kan je nu deze waarden toekennen aan een memory, zodat je de snelheid van de goborotatie a.d.h.v. de fader kunt bepalen ?

----------


## elmer

normaal gesproken als je een memory opslaat doe je dit als fixture, en sla je dus
alle parameters op. Als je deze omzet naar channel, slaat de tafel alleen dat betreffende DMX kanaal op, en als het goed is kan je dan deze dus met de fader bedienen.
Correct me if im wrong.

groetjes

----------


## shure-fan

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LND_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door shure-fan_
> ...



wat ik dus zoek is een vizualizer die zonder de dongle werkt maar wel (vlekeloos) werkt met de pearl2000 sim

----------


## G-LiTe

Alle VIZ-software pakketten op de markt: Wysiwyg Perform, Wysiwyg CE, Capture 3.0, Martin Showdesigner, .... zijn software suites waar behoorlijk wat R&D en support inzit. Deze firma's willen dus ook begrijperlijkerwijs wel wat geld zien van de gebruikers. Dus al deze paketten zijn software-protected dmv. een dongle zodat je het pakket slechts kunt gebruiken na aankoop van een dongle. 

Dus ik geef je weinig succes in het vinden van 'free vizualizers'. (Al zullen sommige smart-ass figuren nu vast op de proppen komen met verwijzingen naar oudere cracks van sommige van deze pakketten)

Recentelijk geven de meeste console-fabrikanten een visualizer pakket bij de AANKOOP van een nieuwe console (oa. HogIII en Maxxyzz)

Voor een twintigjarige hobbyist is de aankoop van een onafhankelijke visualizer waarschijnlijk een rib uit je lijf, maar je moet begrijpen dat deze pakketten in eerste instantie niet bedoelde zijn als een cool videogame maar als een pre-productie pakket dat productietijd on-site moet uitsparen en als dusdanig de investering ruim terug verdient.

Greets.

'People who are afraid in the dark, have never seen what light can do'

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door shure-fan_
> wat ik dus zoek is een vizualizer die zonder de dongle werkt maar wel (vlekeloos) werkt met de pearl2000 sim



De nieuwe versies van de Visualiser kunnen zonder dongle een aantal demo theaters van Avolites inladen.

Het idee hiervan is dat je de visualiser dus niet zonder dongle kunt gebruiken om je eigen producties te pre-vizzen, maar dat je met de demo theaters de visualiser wel kunt gebruiken om i.c.m. de Simulator te oefenen op de Pearl.

De visualiser van Avo is trouwens maar een heel basaal stukje software, niet te vergelijken met Wyg / MSD / Caputure etc. De prijs is er dan ook naar, de dongle kost los volgens mij rond de 100 pond.

LuxProDeo

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LND_
> 
> Heb zelf wel een vraagje voor de Pearl 2004...
> 
> Kan je aan een fader een bepaalde startwaarde en eindwaarde toekennen ?
> 
> Vb.  De gobo-rotatie van een MH zit op kanaal 11 en vanaf de waarde 25 tot waarde 170 bepaal je de snelheid van die rotatie.  Kan je nu deze waarden toekennen aan een memory, zodat je de snelheid van de goborotatie a.d.h.v. de fader kunt bepalen ?



memory maken als record bij channel en mode 2

de goborotatie zal nu met de fader mee van de actuele waarde overlopen naar de geprogrammeerde waarde. Zolang je de fader niet op 100% zet of in een andere que weer een vaste waarde geeft kan je de snelheid blijven varieren.

----------


## LND

Bedankt voor het antwoord.

Maar ...

Je kan dus niet de begin- en eindwaarde van een fader definiëren ?
Dat je bv. een bepaald DMX-kanaal aanstuurd met een memory, en als je die helemaal open zet, dan hij dan slechts tot 130 gaat (en niet tot de volledige 255) ...

Leander

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LND_
> 
> Bedankt voor het antwoord.
> 
> Maar ...
> 
> Je kan dus niet de begin- en eindwaarde van een fader definiëren ?
> Dat je bv. een bepaald DMX-kanaal aanstuurd met een memory, en als je die helemaal open zet, dan hij dan slechts tot 130 gaat (en niet tot de volledige 255) ...
> 
> Leander



Juist wel, lees mogmaals het antword van kokkie  :Embarrassment: )

Je kan toch een memeory maken waarbij de record bij attribute gebruikt en dan alleen die parameter met een waarde van 130 opslaat? Door gebruik te maken van mode 2 bepaalt de stand van de fader dan de huidige waarde.

----------


## LND

Heb ondertussen gevonden...

Je moet het attribuut gobo-rotation eerst als 'fading' instellen in de user-settings...

Toch bedankt,
Leander

----------


## boes123

heb een azure onder me handen gekregen vroeg me af of iemand weet waar de macro button voor dient
weet wel wat de macro is maar bij de azure dus niet
want volgens mij werkt die niet zo wel laat me horen

veel licht is geen ligt werk

----------


## Juce

Vraagje over pearl 2004

Ben gewoon van met hog (II) te werken.  Nu programmeer ik daar altijd de kleuren appart en kan ik een kleurenchase met een bepaalde kleur daar laten doorlopen.
m.a.w., alle spots hebben bv als kleur blauw en dan kan ik daar de kleur rood laten doorlopen op het tempo dat ik wil.

Nu is de vraag of dit ook mogelijk is met de pearl 2004, en hoe doe ik dat dan.

Alvast bedankt,

Juce

----------


## kokkie

Magic words: Record by channel en Record by instrument.

Nadat je Memory of chase hebt ingedrukt zie je in het scherm welke mode je staat en kan je met de softbuttons veranderen.

----------


## Juce

Kokkie,
Is dat een antwoord op mijn vraag of op een eerder gestelde vraag?
Als ze op mijn vraag gericht is, kan je je dan iets verduidelijken?

Juce

----------


## kokkie

Op jouw vraag.

Record by instrument:
Van alle fixtures die in de programmer zijn gebruikt worden alle data channels opgeslagen.
Dus gebruik je in de programmer alleeen de kleur, dan wordt ook pan/tilt, gobo, dimmer etc. opgeslagen in je cue.

Record by channel:
Alleen de data channels die je gebruikt worden opgeslagen. 
Dus gebruik je van een spotje alleen de kleur, wordt alleen die kleur opgeslagen in je cue.
Gebruik je van een spotje kleur en gobo, worden die 2 channels opgeslagen.
Gebruik je van het ene spotje de kleur en van de andere de gobo's, dan wordt van de een de kleur en van de ander de gobo opgeslagen.

----------


## design

Goed nieuws voor Pearl 2004 gebruikers, er is eindelijk 2004 software voor de tafel.

I am pleased to inform you that Pearl 2004 version 1 is now available for download.

The download package consists of the Pearl 2004 software, a new integral fixture personality cache file and a brand new User manual, all completely free of charge. So that we can keep you notified of Pearl related news, such as the forthcoming Pearl 2004 Simulator, due in about two week

www.avolites.com

Of te wel goed nieuws uit Engeland

David

----------


## Kintusch

Zijn er mensen die ondertussen reeds op stap zijn geweest met de nieuwe software?

Zo ja: graag even reactie....

Thx & groeten

----------


## design

Afgelopen weekend mee gehad. Werkt goed. Aantal wel verassende toevoegingen/veranderingen. 
A.S. weekend weer mee, maar ga van de week nog even verder kijken op de zaak.

David

----------


## delighted

Vandaag eens flink mee zitten spelen en ziet er goed en stabiel uit. Morgen gaan we de boel eens serieus testen.

----------


## Kintusch

Bon, we zullen de nieuwe software dan maar installeren en er ook eens mee aan de slag gaan! Thx voor de reacties.

Het is mij ooit voorgevallen dat na het opslaan van een show op disk daarna de originele show raar deed. Meer bepaald de shapes waren zo goed als verdwenen. Een collega beaamde "dat dat wel meer gebeurd, bij de Pearl na het opslaan van een show, shapes die raar doen".

Heeft iemand hier ook al ervaring mee of zal het dan toch aan mij gelegen hebben? [:I]

Groeten

----------


## delighted

Ben ondertussen alweer van de software afgestapt. Er zitten nog te veel buggies in.

1) Als je kleur en gobo palletes hebt gebruikt in je programmer, en je raakt je Grand Master aan, dan levert dit een color en gobo release op.

2) Het handmatig steppen van chases werkt nu helemaal niet meer.

Na dit te hebben gevonden bedank ik er nog ff voor. Op naar de volgende versie.....

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Omdat ik met de nieuwe indeling niet meer precies snap waar ik dit moet posten, gaat ie maar hierin. 

Ik ben eens aan het rondneuzen geweest in console-land, en ben tot de conclusie gekomen dat zo'n Pearl toch wel een gaaf dingetje is. Moet de handleiding nog eens doorlezen om precies uit te vinden wat de voor-/nadelen zijn, maar ik stuit al op een vraag: wat is nu precies het verschil tussen de 2000 en 2004? [:I] 
Het enige wat ik zelf kan vinden is hardwarematig; wat verschillen qua materialen die gebruikt zijn, en blijkbaar een wat dikkere processor omdat de 2004 ineens 240 fixtures aankan ipv. de 120 van de 2000. Niet dat ik zoveel koppen ga besturen met het ding (tot nu toe maximaal 25 ongeveer) dus dat vind ik geen nadeel. 
Zijn er verder nog zaken die de 2004 beter maken dan de 2000? De handleiding is hetzelfde; de software ook? Betekend dit dat de Pearl 2000 bij elke 2004-software update ook weer een beetje beter gaat worden? 
Op dit moment is een nieuwe console nog niet aan de orde, maar het is niet ondenkbaar dat dat in de komende periode nog komen gaat, en dan is een 2e hands 2000 misschien wel erg interessant (of is een 2e hand echt geen goed idee?)

----------


## Kintusch

2000-2004 uiteindelijk maakt het allemaal niet zo veel uit. De 2004 tafel heeft mooiere kleurtjes en een paar knoppen staan misschien wat anders, maar dat verschil ga je nauwelijks merken denk ik.
Softwarematig valt het ook allemaal goed mee. Bedenk dat de 2004 tafel tot vorige maand steeds draaide op de 2000/2002 software dus...
Nu de 2004 software uit is wordt het wel leuker en completer, maar alle software versies werken bij mijn weten zo goed als hetzelfde. Hier en daar komt er wel een uitbreiding bij maar essentieël veranderd er niks. Het is niet dat er opeens dingen op andere locaties staan en dergelijk. Enkel een paar 'handige dingentjes' komen er bij. :-) fijn dus.
Nonkel Avolites garandeerde ons trouwens op Plasa dat de 2004 software echt wel stabiel is. "Zegt iedereen" hoor ik jullie al denken, maar na ff tikken heeft hij zijn gelijk gehaald! :-)
Groeten

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En hoe zit het dan met die software? Loopt de 2004 versie enkel op de 2004 Pearl? En worden in dat geval veranderingen in beide versies doorgevoerd, of zou het kunnen zijn dat de support ineens gaat aflopen? 
Wat misschien jullie op de 2000 versie wat 2004 (of een andere console) wel heeft / kan?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kintusch_
> Nonkel Avolites garandeerde ons trouwens op Plasa dat de 2004 software echt wel stabiel is. "Zegt iedereen" hoor ik jullie al denken, maar na ff tikken heeft hij zijn gelijk gehaald! :-)




*KUCH*
Wat kunnen mensen toch naïef zijn en zich wat laten opspelden door verkopers...

Tuurlijk zal die daar stabiel hebben gelopen tijdens een demo... nonkel Avo weet immers perfect welke functies ie nog niet moet gebruiken [} :Smile: ]



Hier anders toch heel wat bugs gevonden... en ze zijn al op de hoogte bij Avolites.... neem dat maar van me aan!

Zitten trouwens heel wat leuke nieuwe features in de 2k4 soft! (voor zover ze werken...  :Wink: )
De belangrijkste updates of nieuwe functies zijn voor mij de volgende :

[list]
[*]legends! (whiiihaaaaa eindelijk eindelijk eindelijk wordt het wat overzichtelijker!)[*] EINDELIJK shapes te gebruiken in chases (ook nog buggy...)[*]palets via de softkeys[*]Lock functie (handig, maar 1 grote bug)[*]eindelijk namen ipv dmx-values[*]mogelijkheid om per maat op de muziek te werken[/list]

Heel lijstje is trouwens ergens te vinden op de avolites site...
kan het echter niet zo meteen opdiepen.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> Hier anders toch heel wat bugs gevonden... en ze zijn al op de hoogte bij Avolites.... neem dat maar van me aan!



Heb op de Plasa een goed gesprek gehad met die guys van Avo. En je ziet het helemaal verkeerd, het zijn geen bugs, maar het zijn nieuwe features...!!!  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Mmm, en dan te bedenken dat ik als huidige pearl leek de tafel 3 keer heb laten crashen op de Plasa in twee dagen tijd [B)][B)][B)]

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Mmm, en dan te bedenken dat ik als huidige pearl leek de tafel 3 keer heb laten crashen op de Plasa in twee dagen tijd [B)][B)][B)]



Dat is me niet alleen met de Pearl gelukt  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Was zelfs zo sterk, dat er op Maandag een programmeur naast de Hog3 stond met een fles Wodka en deze in de tafel zou laten leeglopen indien iemand het voor elkaar kreeg om een Hog3 te laten crashen....

De tafel was op dinsdag middag nog steeds werkend [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Kintusch

Mja, dat je niet zomaar alles moet geloven wat een verkoper zegt, daar ben ik mij van bewust...
Maar in dit geval heb ik er toch vrij veel vertrouwen in. Ik denk trouwens in het algemeen dat wanneer je met een nieuwe tafel aan de slag gaat men nog al snel denkt een 'bug' gevonden te hebben. Meestal ligt het gewoon aan het feit dat die bepaalde funktie nu eenmaal anders werk natuurlijk.

Hoe het juist zit met die verschillende versies ontgaat me even. Maar ik dacht dat het allemaal vrij compatibel was...
Meer info op: http://www.avolitesdownload.com/Pearl2004.stm

Groeten

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Daar staat wel een lijstje van de 2004/2000 verschillen in software, maar een exacte beschrijving van de hardwarematige verschillen bestaat niet lijkt het wel. Opzich ook niet zo gek, omdat er volgens mij helemaal niet zoveel veranderd is; en waarom zou je dat vertellen als je ook een nieuwe console kunt verkopen onder de noemer "nu nog veel beter!" met het daarbij behorende prijskaartje..

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Daar staat wel een lijstje van de 2004/2000 verschillen in software, maar een exacte beschrijving van de hardwarematige verschillen bestaat niet lijkt het wel.



Zitten toch best wat hardware verschillen tussen. Nieuw boris-motherboard en meer geheugen, ook de VDU is verandert.
Zitten nog wat verschillen in, hier onlangs beide tafels (2k en 2k4)eens naast elkaar open gelegd.





> citaat:
> Opzich ook niet zo gek, omdat er volgens mij helemaal niet zoveel veranderd is; en waarom zou je dat vertellen als je ook een nieuwe console kunt verkopen onder de noemer "nu nog veel beter!" met het daarbij behorende prijskaartje..



2k is niet meer in productie en dus (in principe) ook niet meer te verkrijgen bij de dealers.
De prijs is niet verandert hoor... (eindprijs)





> citaat:
> En hoe zit het dan met die software? Loopt de 2004 versie enkel op de 2004 Pearl?



De 2k4 soft loopt ook op de 2k.Maar ik denk dat je motherboard minstens een boris2 moet zijn.
Daar heb ik echter niet meer info over...



Wel 1 probleem dat ik al heb ondervonden... shows origineel geschreven op 2k, doen het wel op 2k4 soft, enkel bij het editen van memories wil ie wel eens moeilijk doen.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Was zelfs zo sterk, dat er op Maandag een programmeur naast de Hog3 stond met een fles Wodka en deze in de tafel zou laten leeglopen indien iemand het voor elkaar kreeg om een Hog3 te laten crashen....



Typisch een geval van een verhaal dat sterker is dan de wodka zelf... a) stond er geen programmeur maar een betatester b) kon je de wodka winnen (krijgen) als je de tafel kon laten crashen...

Een volwassen man met een goede baan gaat natuurlijk geen fles gedestilleerde drank in een lichtcomputer van 20 mille gieten, tenmidden van de complete productdoelgroep... Zou stom zijn, zeker midden op een internationale beurs...

Beetje werken aan de engelse taal chef  :Wink:

----------


## mennobroere

t.jAh Raar probleem:

ALs ik 4x Movitec wl-250 Patch op onze pearl 1000 vanaf de orginele flopjes (Disk 6 Die je kan downloaden van de Avolites site, en ik start de Shape generator doet hij precies wat ik wil.

Nu maak ik een flopje met alleen onze meest gebruikte Personality Files, en patch alles precies het zelfde. Nu druk ik op Shape Generator dat doet hij nog. Waarneer ik nu Playback a Shape indruk doet hij Niets. waar kan dit aan liggen. 

Als ik alle 2 de Personality Files open via Kladblok op me PC en ze vergelijk zie ik geen Enkel verschil.  :Frown: 

Greetz menno

----------


## kokkie

Als je de fixtures van de floppy gewoon patched en daarna haal je de floppy eruit en doe je nog een fixture in patch menu, dan zal je zien dat hij de shape files opent. Daarna gewoon uit patch menu en beginnen met programmeren.

----------


## mennobroere

Hey Kokkie

Bedankt, heb ook gezien dat als je die Shape files op je nieuwe flop erbij zet dat dit ook werk. 

Greetz menno

----------


## NiTRO

Iemand toevallig ervaring met de Diamond II? Software is 4 jaartjes oud, wat zijn de voor en nadelen
van deze tafel en is hij een beetje crash free?

grtz
ERC

----------


## ikkke

Ja geen probleem ff de shape generator door spitten !
Color plip/run/rainbow . Parameters ff instellen en gaan met die banaan !

----------


## Lazy

Heeft er iemand de fixture files op zijn pc staan van Clay paky??

De website is wegens een virus offline en ik moet straks met een Pearl 2004 op pad....

alvast bedankt!!

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat: Heeft er iemand de fixture files op zijn pc staan van Clay paky??



Ik heb ze, waar stuur ik ze naartoe?

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LND_
> 
> Heb ondertussen gevonden...
> 
> Je moet het attribuut gobo-rotation eerst als 'fading' instelling in de user-settings...
> 
> Toch bedankt,
> Leander



Kan er iemand mij uitleggen hoe je van MODE kunt veranderen bij het recorden van een memory, en als je ZONDER VDU, ook de user setting van een fixture kunt wijzigen ?

Ik heb nog een rollacue pearl waar geen VDU kan worden aangesloten. Er draait wel de 2000 software op.

----------


## kokkie

Als je op de Memory knop drukt zie je in het schermpje bij softbutton A of B de huidige mode staan. Door de softbutton te gebruiken kan je switchen tussen de modes. 

Volgens mij wordt de user setting van de fixture op de fixture zelf gewijzigd, tenzij je de personality file bedoelt, die kun je wijzigen door hem in Wordpad te bewerken. dus daar heb je geen VDU voor nodig.
(Ik neem aan dat LND zijn gobo's indexeerbaar of rotating bedoelde? en dat hij de standaard presets in de personality files heeft aangepast)


Beetje duidelijk zo?

----------


## LND

De mode kun je kiezen op het moment dat je de knop memory hebt ingedrukt.  Dan zie je bovenaan op het schermpje dat de Pearl vraagt in welke mode je de memory wilt opslaan.  (0, 1 of 2)

Ik weet niet goed wat je bedoeld met 'User Setting', maar ik vermoed dat je de 'record mode' bedoeld.  Deze kan je instellen door het sleuteltje op 'system' te draaien, hier kies je dan voor 'user settings'.  In dit menu kun je bij puntje 2 de 'rec by' instelling op 'fixture' of 'channel' instellen.

Groet,

Leander

----------


## PowerSound

Ik dacht dat ik alleen maar RECORD CHANNEL/FIXTURE had wanneer ik op memory druk.

Wat bedoel je op fixture zelf ? Ik bedoel dus om van Instant LTP naar FADE LTP te gaan.

----------


## Johannez

Ja dat klopt ook, alleen als je iets wilt memory'en zie je in je beeldscherm helemaal bovenaan: Memory Mode_ knipperen, als je dan op 1 of 2 drukt kun je ze verschillend opslaan.

----------


## cornedure

Je kan de memory mode ook achteraf instellen, dus nadat je je memory hebt opgenomen. 

Hiervoor druk je op "Edit Times" (SOFTBUTTON F), selecteer je je memory en druk je op SOFTBUTTON G (of ML MENU) totdat je de gewenste mode hebt.
Eindigen met ENTER.

----------


## PowerSound

Ok bedankt,zal het eens proberen.

----------


## Dr Johnson

ja je kan ze op verschillende manieren door laten lopen...
maar als je met een moving head werkt zonder meerkleuren mengsysteem is dat lang niet altijd even mooi... werk zelf nog met martin scans robo p518... en er zit dan wel een duidelijke vertaging in omdat ie lange tijden gewoon niet aankan...
maar je kan de kleuren op div tijden laten veranderen.. door ze eerst onder een memory te zetten in mode 2 .. en ze dan te editen .. in het menu edit times

----------


## Dr Johnson

ik heb een kleine uitdaging ..
ik werk nu zo'n half jaar met de pearl 2000
en heb daar een monitor op aangesloten..
maar deze geeft heel raar beeld .. het ligt niet aan de monitor.
denk zelf dat het aan de video kaart ligt ...
of moet er nog iets tussen de aansluiting

----------


## LND

Beschrijf eens wat je ziet op het scherm ...
Misschien is één van de pinnetjes op de fiche van het beeldscherm gebogen, dat heeft soms tot gevolg dat één bepaald kleur niet werkt, of dat de hor/ver synchronisatie niet meer in orde zijn ...

Groet,

Leander

----------


## CoenCo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dr Johnson_
> 
> ik heb een kleine uitdaging ..
> ik werk nu zo'n half jaar met de pearl 2000
> en heb daar een monitor op aangesloten..
> maar deze geeft heel raar beeld .. het ligt niet aan de monitor.
> denk zelf dat het aan de video kaart ligt ...
> of moet er nog iets tussen de aansluiting



Open de pearl, verwijder de videokaart, blaas de connectorstrip schoon, en plaats de videokaart weer. (als je een borris1 moederbord hebt moet je ERG goed opletten dat je de kaart weer precies plaats zoals hij zat)
In 90% van de gevallen helpt dit  :Smile:

----------


## Johannez

Dus je kunt ook al heb je je memory in mode "0" opgeslagen, hem veranderen in mode"2"? 

Hmmm intressant!

----------


## ljmartijnw

ik heb een probleem met een floppy drive. Hij formateert wel maar kan vervolgens de show niet op disk schrijven. De bestandsgrote van de disk staat wel goed (1,4mb), denk zelf dat het station is overleden maar misschien hebben jullie een idee?

----------


## mtouch

Die diskdrive is volgens mij inderdaad altijd al de zwakste schakel (tot ziens) van die hele tafel geweest. Beetje link...

Andere diskettes of ander type diskettes al geprobeerd? Wat is de storingsmelding precies? Show te groot? Leest de diskdrive wel goed? Is de diskdrive al eens eerder vervangen en is de nieuwe toen wel goed aangesloten?

(just checking)

----------


## Johannez

Idd, check de connector in de tafel eens, daar zit zo'n groot plat snoer aan die onder je rol doorloopt, soms wil die met het dichtgaan klem komen te zitten of uit de flopdrive getrokken worden...

----------


## Dr Johnson

dahm goeie tips allemaal...
dit is nou echt een geweldig forum

----------


## kokkie

Op de oudere Pearl's 2000 moest je bij het inbouwen van een nieuwe standaard diskdrive iets omsolderen. Dat ging volgens mij om de boris 1 moederboards. Het was geen ingrijpende verandering, maar uit mijn hoofd weet ik het ook niet meer, dus als het probleem zich voordoet nadat er een nieuwe diskdrive in is gekomen in combinatie met een boris1 moederboard, dan zou dit het probleem kunnen zijn.

----------


## PowerSound

Goed om te weten !

----------


## ljmartijnw

Ik krijg een error dat ie de disk niet kan lezen: Couldn't read disk. hit exit.
En de kabel heb ik al gechekt maar werkte niet. Iemand nog een idee??

----------


## cornedure

Heb je het al met meerdere diskettes geprobeerd? 

Formatteer anders de diskette in de Pearl zelf. Dat kan via DISK &gt; FORMAT OPTIONS &gt; Format a 1.4 MB disk.

Steek de personalities dan weer op de diskette of sla je show op al naargelang het nodige.

----------


## ljmartijnw

ik formateer de diskettes altijd op de tafel en heb inderdaad meerdere diskettes geprobeerd. en dit werkt nog steeds niet.

----------


## kokkie

Avo moet gewoon werken op Dos geformateerde diskettes. Of je ze nou op je PC formateerd of een doosje in de winkel koopt mag niet uithalen.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Avo moet gewoon werken op Dos geformateerde diskettes. Of je ze nou op je PC formateerd of een doosje in de winkel koopt mag niet uithalen.



Theoretisch heb je helemaal gelijk, in de praktijk blijkt het nog wel eens anders te zijn. Heb ook wel eens problemen met diskettes gehad op de Pearl die meteen opgelost waren na het formateren van de diskettes in de Pearl zelf.

----------


## Johannez

Andere floppy drive! 

Die dingen zijn niet zo duur...

Of de software ff opnieuw instaleren.

----------


## ljmartijnw

thnx in ieder geval voor de opties die jullie gegeven hebben.

----------


## Johannez

Weet iemand hier hoe het komt dat soms, als je op pagina 1 aant proggen of runnen bent, de tafel inneens naar pagina 3 verspringt? Zo vaag is dat...

----------


## CoenCo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Johannez_
> 
> Weet iemand hier hoe het komt dat soms, als je op pagina 1 aant proggen of runnen bent, de tafel inneens naar pagina 3 verspringt? Zo vaag is dat...



Yup. Dat is de "key-reading"-fault. Deze is verholpen in de 2004software, dus gewoon even de nieuwste 2004V1.1 downloaden van www.avolites.com ..

----------


## ljmartijnw

Dat heb ik ook een keer gehad, maar ik heb de pearl 1000 kan dus geen 2004 updaten. is er ook een andere oplossing voor.

----------


## Johannez

Kreeg net een mailtje van Avo dat de nieuwe software te downloaden is idd....

Maar draait een 2000 dus nu ook bugvrij met de 2004 software... Andersom bedoel ik dan  :Big Grin:

----------


## ljmartijnw

Gisteravond de pearl helemaal weggedragen, 3x de voeding eruit geknald, band uitgelicht op een klein MA tafeltje. Jammer dus geen bewegend licht bij vankatoen.

----------


## PowerSound

Ik had een vraagje : 

STEL : 8 Movingheads, waarvan 2 een speciaal logo gobo hebben.

Je maakt een pan/tilt shape op je 8 MH's, en je maakt met een memory een scene waar je 2 MH's met gobo op een specifieke plek schijnen met die gobo en indexatie.

Nu wil ik tijdens de shape, die 2 MH's oproepen via de memory (dus de 6 anderen gaan gewoon door met de shape; de 2 andere gaan op hun plak de projectie doen). Dit lukt mij niet, als ik de shape laat draaien, en de memory ook erin gooi, maakt hij een soort van mengeling tussen de 2 (dus iets dat totaal niet is wat ik wil). Hoe moet ik dat doen ?

----------


## kokkie

Wat de Pearl doet is berekening maken om je Pan/Tilt positie heen, de uitgestuurde DMX waarden zijn dus door een formule berekent met als basisgegevens die pan/tilt positie. Als jij daarna een preset focus indrukt voor de 2 spotjes met projectiegobo's, dan wordt die pan/tilt waarde als uitgangspunt voor de shape gebruikt. 
De Off functie van de Pearl biedt volgens mij geen oplossing voor dit probleem. Mijn oplossing zou zijn om de memory te kopieëren via 'photo copy' (dat kan tenslotte weer met de huidige software) en in deze memory de shapes van de 2 betreffende koppen te verwijderen. Dus beter al aan denken tijdens programmeren dan het tijdens het evenement via blind of live te moeten doen.

----------


## LND

Wat je kunt doen is voor die twee MH's een stand bouwen, waarbij je in de shape engine voor de beweging de size op nul zet.

Ga dus naar shape generator, kies een beweging, kies size & speed, draai de speed naar 0.

Sla dit nu, samen met de andere attributen (kleur, gobo, ...) op in een memory, normaalgezien zou dit moeten werken ...

Leander

----------


## FiëstaLj

Welke bedrijven in limburg kunnen de pearl2004 leveren ?

Stock is de enigste die ik zo snel vond.

----------


## dj torny

Als je b.v. een cmy chase of een frost chase maakt op de pearl en ik doe de fader naar beneden blijft de laatste stap staan
hij "releast" de chase niet. heeft iemand enig idee hoe je dit kan oplossen???

Groeten

----------


## rene.derksen

@ fiesta, Huur of koop? Huren kan misschien nog wel bij avprorent, nabij venlo...

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> @ fiesta, Huur of koop? Huren kan misschien nog wel bij avprorent, nabij venlo...



Idd ff vergeten te melden.

Om te huren.

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj torny_
> 
> Als je b.v. een cmy chase of een frost chase maakt op de pearl en ik doe de fader naar beneden blijft de laatste stap staan
> hij "releast" de chase niet. heeft iemand enig idee hoe je dit kan oplossen???
> 
> Groeten



Probeer het eens in memory mode 2. Weet niet zeker of het werkt, maar vermoed van wel.

----------


## cornedure

@ dj torny: Bij de Avolites-desks worden de dmx-waarden van een memory slechts 1 x uitgestuurd. Trouwens, "release" bestaat niet bij Avolites. Ze nemen het principe van LTP (latest takes precedence) nogal letterlijk. 

De oplossing is een memory (of is het nu een cue?) te maken op dezelfde fader, andere pagina met de startwaarden (bvb geen frost of no cmy), maar dan op een andere pagina. 
Fader naar beneden van je cmy- of frost-chase, van pagina veranderen en op de ADD-knop drukken van je "start" memory (of cue). Nogal omslachtig, maar het werkt wel. 

@ kokkie: memory mode 2 is enkel mogelijk voor memories, niet voor chases.

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cornedure_
> 
> 
> 
> @ kokkie: memory mode 2 is enkel mogelijk voor memories, niet voor chases.



Heb je idd helemaal gelijk in!

----------


## dj torny

misschien is dat nog wat voor software versie 1.2 om een soort "release" functie op een chase te maken.
Hoor een hoop mensen die het lastig vinden dat het er niet op zit.

groeten

----------


## cornedure

Ik vind gewoon dat ze de gegevens van een memory ook continu uitsturen en een soort prioriteit uitvoeren. LTP maar dan voor faders ipv dmx-waarden. Dus de laatst aangeraakte fader heeft prioriteit. Zet je hem af, dan keer je terug naar de vorige status. 

Maar hiervoor moeten de dmx-gegevens ook continu uitgestuurd worden. En ik vermoed dat de mensen van Avolites moedwillig een memory (of cue) maar 1 x uitsturen voor snelheidswinst. Hierdoor kunnen ze met veel lichtere hardware veel meer kanalen uitsturen.

----------


## dj torny

Is het dan misschien mogelijk om zelf een shape te maken in de shape generator.
Een frost shape staat er namelijk niet standaart in.

Groeten

----------


## davehouben

@ Fiesta:





> citaat:Welke bedrijven in limburg kunnen de pearl2004 leveren ?
> 
> Stock is de enigste die ik zo snel vond.



Nou als ik jou was zou ik gewoon ff bij JMS Stageservice in Meijel gaan! Heb je de tafel tenminste ook nog in un erg leuk kistje voor un erg leuke prijs (denk ik tenminste)!!! Kijk maar ff op www.jmsstageservice.nl

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door dj Torny_Als je b.v. een cmy chase of een frost chase maakt op de pearl en ik doe de fader naar beneden blijft de laatste stap staan
hij "releast" de chase niet. heeft iemand enig idee hoe je dit kan oplossen???
[/qoute]





> _Geplaatst door cornedure_
> 
> @ dj torny: Bij de Avolites-desks worden de dmx-waarden van een memory slechts 1 x uitgestuurd. Trouwens, "release" bestaat niet bij Avolites. Ze nemen het principe van LTP (latest takes precedence) nogal letterlijk. 
> 
> De oplossing is een memory (of is het nu een cue?) te maken op dezelfde fader, andere pagina met de startwaarden (bvb geen frost of no cmy), maar dan op een andere pagina. 
> Fader naar beneden van je cmy- of frost-chase, van pagina veranderen en op de ADD-knop drukken van je "start" memory (of cue). Nogal omslachtig, maar het werkt wel.



Ik loste het altijd op met behulp van mijn preset focusses of pallettes (fijn he HOG  :Smile: ).

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj torny_
> 
> Is het dan misschien mogelijk om zelf een shape te maken in de shape generator.
> Een frost shape staat er namelijk niet standaart in.
> 
> Groeten



In de file SG.dat op je personalitydisk staan de beschikbare shapes. Hier zou je zelf je eigen shape kunnen maken.

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:In de file SG.dat op je personalitydisk staan de beschikbare shapes. Hier zou je zelf je eigen shape kunnen maken.



Ik heb dit al gedaan voor mezelf en geprobeerd om meer orde te scheppen in de chaos van de shape file. 2 conclusies:

1. De volgorde van de shapes in de SG.DAT file moet omgekeerd zijn voor de Pearl als voor de Azure. De reden is dat bij de Azure de shapes worden gevuld van achter naar voor (of hoe stom kun je het bedenken), terwijl bij de Pearl het van voor naar achter gaat. Belangrijk is dus dat voor de Azure je exact 200 shapes hebt gemaakt, 

2. Voor bepaalde functies (bvb prisma) werken de shapes niet. Het principe is dat bij de shapes (die beginnen met het veld "SHAPE") het eerste cijfer overeenkomt met de letter van het attribuut in de personality file van dit attribuut. Bvb K = 11 = Gobo Rotatie. 

Dus als je een Frost shape zou willen toevoegen doe je het als volgt:

Je voegt dit toe aan je shape file (in kladblok):

SHAPE "Frost Sin" "SIN"
19   60  16   0   0   1  0   0
SEND

Uitleg: 

"Frost Sin": Naam van de Shape in je veld 
"SIN": Naam van de Pattern (vooraan in de SG.DAT file) die je gebruikt.
Kolom 1: 19 = S = Frost (in personality)
Kolom 2: 60 = Basisgrootte van je shape
Kolom 3: 16 = Rate (lager = trager)
Kolom 4,5: van geen belang, best op 0 blijven
Kolom 6: 1 = No Spread (0 voor even spread)
Kolom 7: 0 = Fase 
Kolom 8: 0 = Offset (Best op 0 laten of anders kan je die waarde later niet meer aanpassen!)

Zorg ervoor dat je in elk geval niet meer dan 200 shapes in je SG.DAT file hebt of je desk wordt heel onstabiel (crashen en zo, niet fijn). En maak elke SHAPE af met SEND of de volgende shapes worden niet herkend. Veel succes!

----------


## Hanzie87

Ik werk nu ongeveer 2 jaar met pearl 2000 en een maand of 2 met pear 2004. Ik heb net vernomen van een of andere kerel die ik tege kwam op productie dat je in je pers. files van alles kan wijzigen. Als voorbeeld je kleuren onder een nummer steken bv rood(164) onder focus 164 steken als je dan een fixture patch en bij het drukken op create autofocus zou die daar moeten zitten.

Mijn vraag hoe doe je dat ik heb in word al eens geken naar een pers file maar raak er toch niet echt wijs uit en zou dit wel gemakkelijker vinden om mijn shows te programeren.

Iemand uitleg of tips omtrent die autofocus en de pers file aanpassen.[8D]

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hans, 

ik heb (nog) geen verstand van de Pearl, maar als HTML programmer weet ik wel dat als ik een config file moet aanpassen, ik daar NOTEPAD voro neem of een hexidecimale editor en geen WORD. Word laat in de files vaak nogal rotzooi achter als je deze geedite hebt. Em juist die rotzooi kan weer voor een hoop andere ellende zorgen....

succes,

----------


## Hanzie87

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Hans, 
> 
> ik heb (nog) geen verstand van de Pearl, maar als HTML programmer weet ik wel dat als ik een config file moet aanpassen, ik daar NOTEPAD voro neem of een hexidecimale editor en geen WORD. Word laat in de files vaak nogal rotzooi achter als je deze geedite hebt. Em juist die rotzooi kan weer voor een hoop andere ellende zorgen....
> 
> succes,



Ik weet niets van programeren op gebiet van HTML ik heb het ook alleen maar bekeken in word maar zal de aanpassingen dan ook wel in notepad of kladblok maken thx[8D]

----------


## stakke

Uitleg over personality fils vind je als je deze opendoet in Notepad

In verband met autofocus
Een voorbeeld van een movitec SL250

DIT ZIJN DE PRESETFOCUSSEN

; A color table for the colour wheel 
PFTABLE "Color"  -1   7
"Open"           1   0
"CongoBlue"      2   a
"Red"            3  15
"Cyan"           4  20
"Turquoise"      5  2a
"Magenta"        6  35
"LightBl"	 7  40
"Yellow"         8  4a
"Green"     	 9  55
"Pink"        	10  60
"Blue"		11  6a
"Orange"	12  75
PFEND

; GOBO
PFTABLE "gobo"	-1	11
"Open"		1	0
"multic"	2	2d
"glass"		3	4b
"metal1"	4	6e
"metal2"	5	91
"metal3"	6	af
"metal4"	7	cd
PFEND

PFTABLE "gobo_rot" -1	12
"&gt;&lt;"		1	BF
"&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;"		2	80
"&gt;&gt;&gt;"		3	94
"&gt;&gt;"		4	a8
"&gt;"		5	bc
"&gt;&lt;"		6	BF
"&lt;"		7	c3
"&lt;&lt;"		8	d7
"&lt;&lt;&lt;"		9	eb
"&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;"		10	ff
PFEND

; PRISM
PFTABLE "prism" -1	9
"1facet"	1	0
"3facet"	2	7f
"macro1"	3	a4
"macro2"	4	ac
"macro3"	5	b4
"macro4"	6	bc
"macro5"	7	c3
"macro6"	8	cc
"macro7"	9	d4
"macro8"	10	dc
"macro9"	11	e4
"macro10"	12	ec
"macro11"	13	f4
"macro12"	14	fc
PFEND

PFTABLE "prismrot" -1	10
"&gt;&lt;"		1	7f
"&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;"		2	1
"&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;"		3	1f
"&gt;&gt;&gt;"		4	3d
"&gt;&gt;"		5	5b
"&gt;"		6	79
"&gt;&lt;"		7	7f
"&lt;"		8	87
"&lt;&lt;"		9	a5
"&lt;&lt;&lt;"		10	c3
"&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;"		11	e1
"&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;"		12	ff
PFEND

; SHUTTER
PFTABLE "Shutter" -1	15
"Open"		1	ff
"Strslow"	2	46
"Strmids"	3	4a
"strmidf"	4	54
"Strfast"	5	5f
"pulse1"	6	80
"pulse2"	7	8a
"pusle3"	8	94
"pulse4"	9	9f
"randslow"	10	c1	
"randmids"	11	cb
"randmidf"	12	d5
"randfast"	13	df
"closed"	14	0
PFEND

; Positions
PFTABLE "Positions" -1  1  	3
"Middle"    	1  	80  	80
"Left"      	2  	50  	80
"Right"     	3	b0  	80
"Top"       	4  	80  	50
"Bottom"    	5  	80  	b0
"TLeft"     	6  	50  	50
"TRight"    	7  	b0  	b0
"BLeft"     	8  	50  	b0
"BRight"    	9  	b0  	50
PFEND

; SPEED P/T
PFTABLE "Speed p/t" -1	5
"Maxtrack"	1	0
"Maxvec"	2	1
"&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;"		3	1e
"&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;"		4	3c
"&gt;&gt;&gt;"		5	5a
"&gt;&gt;&gt;"		6	78
"&gt;&gt;"		7	96
"&gt;&gt;"		8	b4
"&gt;"		9	d2
"Minvec"	10	f0
PFEND 

Achter PFTABLE vindt je eerst de "naam" dan -1 vervolgens het DMX kanaal
De eerste reeks decimalen na de "naam" is het presetfocus nummer,
de daarop volgende reeks (hexadecimalen) zijn de waarden.
WEL DE PRESETFOCUS MASK GEBRUIKEN. 
Dit is omdat elk attribute vanaf presetfocus 1 start.

Je kan als je wil nog meerdere attributen toevoegen.

----------


## Hanzie87

dus ik typ eerst  

PFTABLE "Color" -1 7

en dan elke kleur tussen " "

maar dan wat wil 1 0 zeggen 

is 1 gelijk aan de nummer van het presetfocus en nul de dmx waarde in procent of hoe moet ik dat laatste interpreteren.
en dit is in hexadecimaal of waarom komen die lettertjes erbij

"Open" 1 0
"CongoBlue" 2 a
"Red" 3 15
"Cyan" 4 20
"Turquoise" 5 2a
"Magenta" 6 35
"LightBl" 7 40
"Yellow" 8 4a
"Green" 9 55
"Pink" 10 60
"Blue" 11 6a
"Orange" 12 75

en ik sluit af met de volgende regel
PFEND

Als dit klopt ff laten weten eh stakke. heb zaterdag pearl mee op job dus kan direct ff uittesten of het werkt.
en anders focus opnieuw programeren duurt tenslotte ook niet zo lang.[8D]

----------


## mennobroere

Ik werk nu ongeveer 1 jaar heel erg vaak met een pearl, het meest met de Pearl 1000 (voorganger van de 2000, maar werkt het zelfde). Zo heb ik ook mijn PFfiles veranderd ter aanzien van mijn Preset focussen.

Het enige waar ik TE vaak tegen aanloop is:
- Ik heb 8 WL 250's op een rij hangen ik zet in alle 8 de _shape Rainbow even_. Daat gaat goed alleen nu heb ik hem onder een memory gezet en wil ik de zelfde stand gebruiken alleen dan zonder deze Shape. dus ik doe _Remove shape from fixture's_, de Shape stopt wel maar de kleuren blijven erin hangen. _Locate Fixture_ werkt niet, _Clear,clear clear_ werkt niet. (ps dit gebeurd bij alle shape's behalve de Pan/Tilt shapes) Iemand ook met dit probleem?? 

*Greetz Menno*

----------


## cornedure

@ stakke: met alle respect, maar dat vind ik met vuur spelen. Dat betekent constant de focus mask controleren, want stel je hebt hem toevallig nog staan op "dimmer" en je wil gauw gauw nog een kleurtje veranderen, krijg je alles tegelijk. 

Ik denk ook niet dat de gastoperatoren het je in dank gaan afnemen, gesteld dat je de tafel eens op een optreden/festival moet zetten. Zelf zou ik zoveel mogelijk *aparte* preset focussen (of paletten in de nieuwe software) gebruiken. Je kan ze achteraf dan mooi selecteren met de "focus" knop. Bvb "Focus" 45 [ENTER] voor palette 45. Dan kan je de focus mask op "Dimmer" laten staan.

@ mennobroere: Ik heb de simulator hier niet staan (wel thuis), maar ik dacht dat in de "Playback parameters" binnen de "Shape Generator" een functie "Shape Offset" staat. Als je deze op "Removed" zet, dan zou bij afzetten van de shape de dmx-waarde moeten terugkeren naar de basiswaarde. Neem dit nog met een korreltje zout, ik controleer vanavond nog en hou je op de hoogte.

----------


## stakke

Ik vindt dat je als gast operator ofwel je eigen personalityfiles gebruikt ofwel de standaarden.
Wat ik niet doe zijn mijn eigen personalityfiles laten gebuiken door derden die vlug iets komen doen op je tafel.
Tenandere een nieuwe patch is zo klaar. En dan hebben die een proper tafeltje om mee te starten. (zo heb ik het ook liefst).
Met vuur spelen doe ik dus zelf en geen ander tegen zijn wil.
Wel altijd kopje erbij houden.
Om ongelukken te vermijden kan je ook ervoor zorgen dat "dimmer" in je presetfocus-mask enkel en allen op dimmer slaat en niet op andere attributen.

----------


## Hanzie87

Als ik mijn tafel moet achterlaten voor een gastoperator clear ik de tafel en steek enkel terug de patch erin hou zelf mijn show wel op een disk.
Meestal hebben deze gasten toch hun eigenvoorkeur van presets en op de cues zullen zij toch alles op andere plaatsen steken dan waar ik ze zou steken.

Ook stakke geef ik gelijk als je dimmer enkel en alleen voor dimmer gebruikt is er geen enkel probleem wel altij goe kijke op welk atribute je de tafel hebt staan.

----------


## stakke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mennobroere_
> 
> Ik werk nu ongeveer 1 jaar heel erg vaak met een pearl, het meest met de Pearl 1000 (voorganger van de 2000, maar werkt het zelfde). Zo heb ik ook mijn PFfiles veranderd ter aanzien van mijn Preset focussen.
> 
> Het enige waar ik TE vaak tegen aanloop is:
> - Ik heb 8 WL 250's op een rij hangen ik zet in alle 8 de _shape Rainbow even_. Daat gaat goed alleen nu heb ik hem onder een memory gezet en wil ik de zelfde stand gebruiken alleen dan zonder deze Shape. dus ik doe _Remove shape from fixture's_, de Shape stopt wel maar de kleuren blijven erin hangen. _Locate Fixture_ werkt niet, _Clear,clear clear_ werkt niet. (ps dit gebeurd bij alle shape's behalve de Pan/Tilt shapes) Iemand ook met dit probleem?? 
> 
> *Greetz Menno*



ENTER CLEAR doen met de shapegenerator open

----------


## kokkie

Als je een preset focus onder dimmer pakt, dan pakt hij sowieso die preset focus voor alle attributes, dus wat jullie niet zeggen kan  niet. 

Verder is het op festivals in een ombouw niet echt handig om vanaf de patch te moeten beginnen, dus dat zal een gasttechnicus je niet in dank afnemen. Als iemand een avondje op een vaste set komt knipperen is dat wat anders, maar dan zou ik nog steeds zorgen voor een patch en de standaard preset focussen.

----------


## stakke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Als je een preset focus onder dimmer pakt, dan pakt hij sowieso die preset focus voor alle attributes, dus wat jullie niet zeggen kan  niet. 
> 
> Verder is het op festivals in een ombouw niet echt handig om vanaf de patch te moeten beginnen, dus dat zal een gasttechnicus je niet in dank afnemen. Als iemand een avondje op een vaste set komt knipperen is dat wat anders, maar dan zou ik nog steeds zorgen voor een patch en de standaard preset focussen.



1. Lees de operator's manual; Je kan dit WEL veranderen.
2. Als gast operator wil je meestal niet op de zooi werken die een ander in de tafel heeft gestoken.
Immers als gast operator kom je met je groep mee, als je je huiswerk hebt gedaan, je kent de playlist, weet je perfect hoe je showtje moet lopen. Voor groepen die ik doe heb ik welgeteld een soundcheck nodig van 40min. en dan is mijn setje geprogrammeerd voor 1,5 uur ofwel ongeveer 14 nummers.
Eender welke tafel (die ik ken) doe je wat voorbereidingen. Dit zijn dan vooral chasers op presetfocussen omdat dit met een pearl tijdrovend is. Dan is het enkel de presetfocus juist zetten, centers van shapes bepalen en hup daar gaat het dan.
Als het echt snel moet geef maar een HOG dan. -GrandMA nog aan het uittesten-

----------


## Hanzie87

Stakke grandMa welke de volledige?

Ben van plan bij ons de ultra light even bloot te leggen met wat vl1000 eve kijke of ik er iets uitkrijg. lijkt me een toffe tafel maar ben liever met het vertrouwde bezig.

----------


## Hanzie87

Heb gisteren festivalletje gedaan. Daar lag de 2004 en heb je personalityfiles gebruikt stakke. Het enige wat ik nu nog ga veranderen is dat deze niet van 1 tot ... maar voor elke kleur zijn nummer. echt bedankt.
GRZ Hanzie

----------


## Orbis

hoi allemaal,

ik heb nog eens een probleempje met de diamond II tafel van Avolites, als ik martin pro 918 scans patch met de standaard personality file van avolites da merk ik dat pan en tilt worden weergegeven van  tot 1000 en dat ik bijgevolg zowat een volle minuut of langer aan het pan of tilt wieltje moet draaien om de spiegel volledig gedraaid te krijgen. Het lijkt wel alsof pan en tilt aan de snelheid van pan en tilt fine bewegen...

met mac 250, 500, 550 en 600 geen enkel probleem, echter met de mac 250 krypton ondervond ik dit probleem ook.

Kent iemand dit probleem? en belangrijker, weet iemand de oplossing, ik heb de personality file al bekeken en kan niet ongewoons terugvinden...

Misschien een instelling in de console die ik niet ken???

alvast bedankt!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Nieuwe Pearl is ondertussen binnen en al aardig getest, ben er erg tevreden mee  :Smile: . 

Loop tegen een klein praktisch probleempje aan. Af en toe wil ik in het front wat bijschuiven, het is echter niet de bedoeling dat de console op dat moment de playback gaat overrulen en daarmee de lamp uitzet wanneer ik de fader weer dichttrek. Een echt HTP-gedrag is gewenst, kan dat? Ik dacht dat een verschil zou zijn tussen takeover en normal mode, maar dat blijkt niet te kloppen.

----------


## stakke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> Nieuwe Pearl is ondertussen binnen en al aardig getest, ben er erg tevreden mee . 
> 
> Loop tegen een klein praktisch probleempje aan. Af en toe wil ik in het front wat bijschuiven, het is echter niet de bedoeling dat de console op dat moment de playback gaat overrulen en daarmee de lamp uitzet wanneer ik de fader weer dichttrek. Een echt HTP-gedrag is gewenst, kan dat? Ik dacht dat een verschil zou zijn tussen takeover en normal mode, maar dat blijkt niet te kloppen.




Dit is zo als je in takeover de prefaders gebruikt. Want de waarden (ook al zijn deze HTP) komen in de programmer terecht, dus deze gaan steeds over de playback en prefaders, ook bij waarden die lager liggen. Als je dit gedaan hebt en nog geen clear gedrukt, zal je merken dat je met je playback ook geen licht krijgt uit je lampen (als je de prefader omlaag staat).
Als je de tafel in normal mode gebruikt is HTP-policy van toepassing, je zal merken dat je het praktische probleem niet hebt. Want er wordt niets in de programmer gezet.

Hopelijk ben ik een beetje duidelijk.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Je bent 100% duidelijk maar ik dacht toch echt dat er ook in normal mode nog steeds met de programmer gewerkt werd. Dan heb ik me daar blijkbaar in vergist, rest van de punten had ik zelf al uitgevogeld  :Smile: . Time for some more testing  :Wink:

----------


## frodolight visuals

waneer ik met mijn scan's en movingheads een chase of een shape heb geprogameerd werkt alles zoals behoren maar waneer ik de fader van 100% naar 0% schuif blijven de scan's en movinghead op zijn laatste positie staan terwijl ik ze weer naar hun locate stand wil hebben wat is hier de oplossing voor.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door frodolight visuals_
> 
> waneer ik met mijn scan's en movingheads een chase of een shape heb geprogameerd werkt alles zoals behoren maar waneer ik de fader van 100% naar 0% schuif blijven de scan's en movinghead op zijn laatste positie staan terwijl ik ze weer naar hun locate stand wil hebben wat is hier de oplossing voor.




Chase proggen in mode 2.
eigenlijk een RTFM vraag...

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door frodolight visuals_
> ...



Axs, waar kun je een chase instellen als Memory 2 mode? Kan je me eens de exacte bladzijde geven van de handleiding van bvb de Pearl waar dit staat?

----------


## frodolight visuals

volgens mij heeft dat wat met de mode te maken waar de de show mee geeft (  take over mode of normal  )

mischien moet ik het eens proberen met LTP & HTP

----------


## Johannez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door frodolight visuals_
> ...



Damn, dat ik dit nog nooit geprobeerd heb zeg....

----------


## Johannez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door frodolight visuals_
> 
> volgens mij heeft dat wat met de mode te maken waar de de show mee geeft (  take over mode of normal  )
> 
> mischien moet ik het eens proberen met LTP & HTP



Wat ik het kutte van runmode normal vind is dat je je presets niet meer kunt gebruiken..

----------


## ljmartijnw

ik heb de tafel standaard in takeover staan. Kan iemand nou eens uitleggen waarom je juist in de normal mode zou gaan staan. Ik zie weinig voordelen.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Omdat je faders dan normaal HTP gedrag vertonen. Soms wil ik wel eens een accentje pakken met wat blinders of floorspots. Als je dan die faders weer dichtschuift haal je ze ineens helemaal eruit (ook uit wat je op je playbacks hebt staan) of je moet op clear drukken waarbij de boel weer naar het orginele niveau schiet zonder fade. Tenzij je daar een betere oplossing voor hebt vind ik even naar normal mode switchen een niet ideale maar werkende oplossing. 

Eigenlijk is dat ook het enige wat me tegenzit aan de takeover mode, dat je steeds weer moet clearen. Tijdens de show wil ik niet bezig zijn met een programmer en wat daar wel of niet in zit. Jullie wel blijkbaar?

----------


## frodolight visuals

maar als je hem in normal mode hebt staan werkt de focus presets dan ook, idd moet je vaak crearen. maar ik vind het persoonlijk wel makkelijk dat ik het frontlicht en de dimmer van mijn bewegende normaal uit en aan kan doen.

of betekend dat ik alles, zowel het frontlicht als de dimmer moet prog in de playbacks

----------


## ljmartijnw

In de normal mode kan je de preset gewoon blijven gebruiken. 

@jasper-lichtbron.
Ik heb niet heel veel wat in de programmer blijft hangen. Er blijft altijd wel wat hangen inde programmer, maar niet veel. dus ik ondervindt daar niet veel hinder van.

----------


## Imperator

Het topic is al een beetje oud, maar aangezien overal wordt aangespoord om de zoekfunctie te gebruiken, heb ik dat gedaan om dit topic op te duiken.

Ik overweeg om een avolites Azure (2000 of shadow) aan te schaffen. echter vraag ik me af hoe up-tp-date de fixture library hiervan is. Is hiervoor een update te downloaden, of wordt deze tafel regelmatig voorzien van nieuwe software op de productieafdeling? 

Dit aangezien ik er een aantal robe spots mee wil aansturen, welke volgens mij niet standaard in de library staan (Robe colorspot 250 AT, Robe 250 XT).

Verder,
wat is nu het exacte verschil tussen de avolites azure 2000 en de azure shadow? Zit dat alleen in de knoppen (touch <=> "knop"), of is er nog meer?

Grt. Pim

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Ik overweeg om een avolites Azure (2000 of shadow) aan te schaffen. echter vraag ik me af hoe up-tp-date de fixture library hiervan is. Is hiervoor een update te downloaden, of wordt deze tafel regelmatig voorzien van nieuwe software op de productieafdeling?
>  Grt. Pim



daarvoor gebruik je dan weer de zoekfunctie van internet  :Wink: 
beetje logisch nadenken levert op dat je deze hoogstwaarschijnlijk op de site van avolites wel moet vinden...

en ja hoor ==> http://www.avolitesdownload.com/Pers...ry/Default.asp
desk = .... ach, je zal wel weten wat hier moet komen?!





> welke volgens mij niet standaard in de library staan (Robe colorspot 250 AT, Robe 250 XT)



die personalityfiles staan erin  :Smile:  downloaden, schrijven op diskette (zoooo 1998 :Stick Out Tongue: ) en uploaden in je avo dan!

greetzzzz

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Een Avolites Pearl Rolaque 2000...

Is dat nog wat?

Begint hier zo langzamerhand wel wat meer intelligent licht binnen te komen, en wil dat in de toekomst wel wat uitbreiden, maar wil dan wel eerst een goede tafel hiervoor hebben...

Heb nu een MA Lightcommander 24/6, maar voor intelli schiet je daar niet zo heel veel mee op.

Is die Pearl nog een beetje een leuke tafel, of te sterk verouderd?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Allez, er zijn toch zeker wel mensen hier die met een Pearl 2000 gewerkt hebben en kunnen zeggen of deze tafel nog een beetje volgens de huidige standaarden mee kan komen?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJ_Compact

De laatste keer dat ik met een Pearl Rolacue heb gewerkt was het een en al problemen. Tijdens het draaien is de tafel een keer of 6 vastgelopen. Iets wat ik met een 2000 ook al een paar keer heb meegemaakt. Niet mijn favorieten dus, de oudere pearls.

----------


## Beldog

Wij werken met pearl 2000(2004software), tot nu toe nog geen problemen met gehad.

----------


## Nookes

> Een Avolites Pearl Rolaque 2000...
> 
> Is dat nog wat?
> 
> Begint hier zo langzamerhand wel wat meer intelligent licht binnen te komen, en wil dat in de toekomst wel wat uitbreiden, maar wil dan wel eerst een goede tafel hiervoor hebben...
> 
> Heb nu een MA Lightcommander 24/6, maar voor intelli schiet je daar niet zo heel veel mee op.
> 
> Is die Pearl nog een beetje een leuke tafel, of te sterk verouderd?
> ...



De Pearl is zeker nog steeds een leuke tafel. De Pearl 2008 (USB poort add-on en diverse firmwire updates tov 2004),de Pearl Expert en de Pearl Tiger zijn hun voorgangers langzaam aan het vervangen. Een 2004 second hand kopen wordt steeds aantrekkelijker. In het poppodium circuit weet zo'n beetje elke lichtman wel een Pearl te bedienen. Dat is basic werk tegen over de andere merken.

Ik ben zelf inmiddels aan het overstappen naar de zogenaamde Hog tafels, maar ben nog steeds erg tevreden als ik het met een Pearl moet doen.

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Ik ben een absolute fan van de Pearl...

Ik heb zelf sinds een jaartje een Pearl 2000, en hij heeft me nog nooit in de steek gelaten... ga hem binnenkort upgraden om de 2004 software te draaien....

Ik vind dit een TOP-tafel om een combinatie van conventioneel en intelligent te sturen... HOG, MAXXYZ, ... zijn in mijn ogen meer geschikt om shows te doen waar het grootste aandeel intelligent licht is... ze hebben niet de "directe toegang" die ik graag wil hebben op m'n conventioneel licht... 

en... lekker véél faders hé... HOG, MAXXYZ, GRANDMA, ... zijn in mijn ogen gewoon meer een wandelingetje door een hoop menu's op een touchscreen ipv direct access met faders...


maar... eerlijk gezegd.... als je shows gaat doen met meer dan 30 moving heads of scans zou ik toch een HOG, MAXXYZ of GRANDMA aanbevelen...


ik doe zelf shows met een 50 tot 100 tal kanalen conventioneel en 8 tot 20 movers... vandaar mijn keuze voor Pearl...


en last but not least... die roller hé.... zo makkelijk om te labellen (op displays kan je nu eenmaal niet snel een icoontje tekenen om je lichtstand te markeren hé)... en zo makkelijk om de juiste pagina op te zoeken...


Qua personalities voor intelligent licht is Avolites ook zéér actief... gewoon een request posten, en enkele dagen later licht ie er... als zou het me verwonderen moest je een fixture vinden waarvoor nog geen personality op de site staat....


Greetz,

W

----------


## JeroenVDV

> en... lekker véél faders hé... HOG, MAXXYZ, GRANDMA, ... zijn in mijn ogen gewoon meer een wandelingetje door een hoop menu's op een touchscreen ipv direct access met faders...



Liever wat minder faders en de mogelijkheid een leuk wingetje aan te hangen (Hog2/Hog3) of een matrixje met executor-buttons (GrandMA) voor cuelists die je toch niet hoeft te faden, dan de faders van een gemiddelde Pearl :Big Grin:

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

> Liever wat minder faders en de mogelijkheid een leuk wingetje aan te hangen (Hog2/Hog3) of een matrixje met executor-buttons (GrandMA) voor cuelists die je toch niet hoeft te faden, dan de faders van een gemiddelde Pearl



 
Als je véél intelli's hebt... ja...

Als je graag "old fashioned" werkt.... liever wat faders...

Just call me old-fashioned....

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Als je véél intelli's hebt... ja...
> Als je graag "old fashioned" werkt.... liever wat faders...



Ik doel meer op de kwaliteit van de faders (en daarmee de huidige staat van de faders op meeste tafels van verhuurfirma's).

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Merendeel wat ik hier heb is nog steeds gewoon conventioneel, ongeveer een 50 tal parren/fresnels en profielspots.

En dat wil gewoon prima op de MA Lightcommander natuurlijk.

Maar goed, we willen tegenwoordig wat meer natuurlijk, dus zijn we een beetje aan het uitkijken om een setje MH's aan te schaffen. Zullen in het begin maar een stuk of 6 tot 8 zijn waarschijnlijk.

Dat kan uiteraard op een showpech scancontroller kastje, maar dat is iets wat ik uitdrukkelijk niet wil: totaal geen controle, geen goed overzicht, en geen mogelijkheid om uit te breiden.

Wat ik tot nu toe altijd heb meegekregen is dat de Pearl een fijne tafel is (heb van Avolites de digitale versie eens gedownload, en had inderdaad zonder ooit op een Pearl gewerkt te hebben binnen 5 minuten een chase draaien).

De Pearl 2004 komt inderdaad tweedehands al steeds vaker voor, maar ligt nog wel een tikkeltje boven het budget (rond de 5000 euro).

Dus mijn vraag was een beetje, hoe zit het met zijn voorgangers de Rolacue (2000)? Zijn deze tafels trouwens altijd naar de 2004 versie te updaten?

Naar wat ik begrepen heb heeft de Rolacue 'slechts' 2 DMX kringen i.p.v. 4 op de 2004/2008.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

> Merendeel wat ik hier heb is nog steeds gewoon conventioneel, ongeveer een 50 tal parren/fresnels en profielspots.
> 
> En dat wil gewoon prima op de MA Lightcommander natuurlijk.
> 
> Maar goed, we willen tegenwoordig wat meer natuurlijk, dus zijn we een beetje aan het uitkijken om een setje MH's aan te schaffen. Zullen in het begin maar een stuk of 6 tot 8 zijn waarschijnlijk.
> 
> Dat kan uiteraard op een showpech scancontroller kastje, maar dat is iets wat ik uitdrukkelijk niet wil: totaal geen controle, geen goed overzicht, en geen mogelijkheid om uit te breiden.
> 
> Wat ik tot nu toe altijd heb meegekregen is dat de Pearl een fijne tafel is (heb van Avolites de digitale versie eens gedownload, en had inderdaad zonder ooit op een Pearl gewerkt te hebben binnen 5 minuten een chase draaien).
> ...



 
-> Als de tafel bovenaan gelabelled is met "Avolites Rolacue 2000" kan hij geupgrade worden naar Pearl 2004 specs, om zo de 2004 software te draaien....

-> Op deze tafels kan je ook het aantal DMX-universes uitbreiden van 2 naar 4 (als dat al niet gebeurd zou zijn)... en door middel van een memory-upgrade ben je klaar voor de Pearl 2004 software...

-> Deze upgrade is wel niet supergoedkoop (paar honder euro), en om de extra componenten voor de 2 extra DMX-universes te plaatsen moet je wel wat kunnen solderen...

-> Voor meer info mag je me steeds mailen... ik heb de upgrade net achter de rug...


PS: Voor 2500 à 3000 euro vind je een goede Pearl 2000... die je dan voor 500 euro upgrade naar Pearl 2004 specs... maar kijk vooral uit naar de kwaliteit van de faders... die kunnen op oude tafels inderdaad sterk versleten zijn... en kijk ook uit dat je geen chinese kopij koopt... tenzij jij wel te vinden bent voor een nieuwe economisch evenwicht in de wereld.. ik wil hier niet aan politiek doen, maar vind het gewoon onnoemelijk erg dat dit blijkbaar zomaar kan dat de aziaten de Pearl kopieren en er grof geld mee verdienen... 




Greetz,

W

----------


## PeterZwart

ook ik bezit sindskort een Pearl 2004

hij heeft een boris2 moederbord..

maar nou wil ik eigenlijks toch graag upgraden naar usb.. is dat mogelijk?

EN,

kan ik ook mijn memory upgradden naar een hoger aantal?

----------


## CoenCo

Borris2 heeft geen support voor USB.
Als je een usb-slave poort wilt (om de pearl aan de PC/laptop te hangen) dan moet je een Borris3 moederbord hebben.
Als je ook een usb-host poort wilt (om je show op memory-sticks op te slaan) dan moet je een Borris3 moederbord en de USB-upgrade kit (a 600eur) hebben. Dat is een extra print die je in de tafel plakt, en met wat bekabeling aansluit.

Als je pearl2004 software draait, dan heb je waarschijnlijk al extended geheugen, meer is niet mogelijk/nuttig.
In het display staat altijd:
free 80% <- geen extended geheugen
xfree 80% <- wel extended geheugen
je kan het ook testen via service - utils - memory test (of zoiets)

Overigens heb ik sterk het vermoeden dat er voor alle borris 1en2 moederborden (eigenlijk alle pearls met de blauw-rode faders) geen software meer gemaakt zal worden. De laatste versie is uit juli2005, en Avolites concentreert zich helemaal op de nieuwe reeks  2008/tiger/expert/D4.  Fixture personalities blijven ze keurig leveren, maar bugs of feature requests kan je waarschijnlijk wel vergeten. Je kan je dus afvragen of nu nog in een "dood" platform investeren wel zo verstandig is.

----------


## PeterZwart

Hallo coen,

dankje voor de info,

ik weet genoeg..

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

In het display staat altijd:
free 80% <- geen extended geheugen
xfree 80% <- wel extended geheugen
je kan het ook testen via service - utils - memory test (of zoiets)
--> Op een aantal oude software-versies van de Pearl is deze functie met "xfree" nog niet beschikbaar... je kan de extended memory module plaatsen, en hij zal deze herkennen via service - utils - memory test, maar de "xfree" zal niet verschijnen.... pas vanaf de Pearl September 2000 software is de "xfree" functie beschikbaar, en kan je in één opslag zien of je extended memory hebt....  dus als je zeker wil zijn.... testen via het service menu....



Als je pearl2004 software draait, dan heb je waarschijnlijk al extended geheugen, meer is niet mogelijk/nuttig.
--> Klopt... Pearl 2004 software draait enkel als de extended memory erin zit...



--> Enkel "oude" Pearls 2004 met een Borris 3 moederbord kunnen geupgrade worden naar het 2008/Tiger software-platform door installatie van de USB-Upgrade kit aan 600 euro... (mits speciale registratie van je tafel door middel van een License die je uit je tafel moet halen... om upraden van chinese pearls te vermijden)

--> Pearls 2000/2004 die een Borris 1 of Borris 2 moederbord hebben kunnen enkel (indien ze memory upgrade, en enkele andere kleine modifs hebben gehad) worden geupgrade naar de Pearl 2004 Software Version 1.2 (Juli 2005 inderdaad). En dat is dan meteen ook het eindpunt voor deze tafels. Hier zal inderdaad geen ontwikkeling meer op gebeuren... maar zolang je tevreden bent met de features die deze software biedt (ik ben zelf in dit geval met mijn geupgrade Pearl 2000/Borris 1), kan je de tafel natuurlijk nog jaaaren blijven gebruiken aangezien de personalities blijven aangemaakt worden door Avolites...

--> Het is inderdaad "slimmer" om te investeren in een Pearl 2008 / Pearl Tiger / Pearl Expert of Pearl 2004/Borris 3.... Maar dan ben je natuurlijk ook meer geld kwijt...



Greetz,

W

----------


## rubenverweij

Hallo!

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum, dus ik zal mij eerst even zeer kort voorstellen :Smile: 
Ik ben Ruben Verweij, woon in regio Utrecht en werk op mijn school bij de Licht&Geluids groep. 

Gisteravond hebben wij op onze school het gala van techniek verzorgd. We hebben samengewerkt met een lokale verhuurder, en die heeft ons voorzien van de nodige rigging en het volgende licht:
4x Showtec Explorer 250 Pro   (A001, A021, A041, A061) (dmx output A/1)
4x Showtec Explorer 575 Spot (A001, A021, A041, A061) (dmx output A/1)
  x Dimmers (dmx output B/2)
1 x Avolites Pearl 2000 (met 2004 software!)

Tijdens het opbouwen vast de benodigde personalities op diskette gezet, en die na het inprikken van de dmx lijnen gebruikt om de fixtures aan te melden.

Toen begonnen de problemen, het was namelijk eerst zo dat de Pearl de diskette niet pakte, hij gaf alleen zijn interne geheugen weer, waar de fixtures niet in stonden. Na een WipeAll en een reset wisten we eindelijk de diskette te pakken te krijgen. Na de fixtures onder een Swop button te plaatsen het Patch menu afgesloten en de fixtures geselecteerd met de Swop buttons en gelocate (ML menu>Locate Fixture).

De heads reageerden helemaal niet! Toen in de fixture patch gekeken (View>Fixture Patch), waar de heads stonden zoals de bovenstaande kanalen. Bij View>DMX Patch bleken de kanalen waarop de heads zouden moeten staan allemaal Free te zijn! Dimmerkanalen werkten wel naar behoren, maar de fixtures dus niet.
Later nog een nieuwe diskette (ander merk, heeft de Jands 416 ook wel eens) geprobeerd, maar zelfde probleem.


Mijn vraag is: Heb ik wat fout gedaan? Of zit er wat fout in de Personality File? Of zit er wat fout in de tafel?

Dit laatste lijkt me het meest logisch, omdat de Pers. files wel goed op de diskette waren gezet, maar dat de tafel ze niet goed aanmelde.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Tims

Sowisoo slim om eerst een wipeall te doen voordat je begint met een nieuwe show. Dit zorgt ervoor dat er geen programmeer "rommel" achterblijft waar je last van kan hebben.
Wat je headprobleem betreft, wat zo als eerste in me opkomt: heb je wel de goede DMX-lijn geselecteerd tijdens het patchen? Op de achterkant van de tafel zitten een aantal DMX-outputs, bij de pearl 2008 is dat dmx 1, 2, 3, en 4, in de software is word dit aangegeven als line A, B, C en D. Als je heads ingepatcht staan op DMX lijn B zullen ze niet werken als je op DMX output 1 je kabel aansluit. :Cool:

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

En ben je zeker dat je de moving head op de faders had gepatcht die je wou?

Op Pearl 2000 software kan je enkel op de onderste faders intelligent licht zetten... op de Pearl 2004 kan het ook op de bovenste faders.... is hier geen vergissing opgedoken? Het patchen van moving heads is hier namelijk wel gewijzigd (swop, add & avo-keys).


Greetz,

W

----------


## PeterZwart

> En ben je zeker dat je de moving head op de faders had gepatcht die je wou?
> 
> Op Pearl 2000 software kan je enkel op de onderste faders intelligent licht zetten... op de Pearl 2004 kan het ook op de bovenste faders.... is hier geen vergissing opgedoken? Het patchen van moving heads is hier namelijk wel gewijzigd (swop, add & avo-keys).
> 
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> W



daarvoor moet je de avo-toets ingedrukt houden.. denk niet dat ze die per ongeluk in drukten..  

mogelijk een niet goed geupdated 04 software?

----------


## rubenverweij

De outputs meerdere malen gechekt, en zelfs nog een keer verwisselt (ook in het systeem natuurlijk :Wink: )

wat wel zo is:  De pearl was aangepast, hij had namelijk de gebruikelijke 5pins dmx aansluitingen, 2 maal (1&3, 2&4), maar deze had ook 4x (1,2,3,4) een 3-pins aansluiting. Ik heb de 3-pins gebruikt, en deze werkte wel met de dimmers, kan het zijn dat het hier in zit? Ik had geen 5 naar 3-pins converters, dus heb het niet kunnen testen!

groet

----------


## DJ_Compact

> De outputs meerdere malen gechekt, en zelfs nog een keer verwisselt (ook in het systeem natuurlijk)
> 
> wat wel zo is:  De pearl was aangepast, hij had namelijk de gebruikelijke 5pins dmx aansluitingen, 2 maal (1&3, 2&4), maar deze had ook 4x (1,2,3,4) een 3-pins aansluiting. Ik heb de 3-pins gebruikt, en deze werkte wel met de dimmers, kan het zijn dat het hier in zit? Ik had geen 5 naar 3-pins converters, dus heb het niet kunnen testen!
> 
> groet



Zou in principe niets uit mogen maken, aangezien pin 4 en 5 niet in gebruik zijn...

----------


## mickv1

hallo technici,

ik ben sins kort bezig met de pearl2004 te leren en ben al aardig op weg. De basis (patchen,chases,werken met de atributes enz.) lukt allemaal al aardig. 
nu zit ik met een probleem heb het forum al afgezocht en de handleiding ook. ik wil namelijk bepaalde gobos en kleuren op een swop(grijze knop) button programmeren. ik heb het geprobeerd met de focus knop maar als ik dan een nr van swop button intyp en op enter druk gebeurt er niks. :Mad: 

any idee? ik gebruik de simulator met visualizer+ 8x 250Kryptons.





ps: weet iemand hoe de ledstrips in de aps1 of aps2 staan? groeten.

----------


## Kilian

http://files.avolitesdownload.com/Do..._Man270804.pdf

Page 20 4.2 Creating your own palettes

----------


## mickv1

bedankt ik zal eens even kijken, heb het al gelezen maar toch!

----------


## mickv1

ik heb geprobeerd wat er staat(geen problemen met engels ofzo) maar het lukt gewoon niet. ik volg precies de stappen. 

1 ik selecteer de fixtures in dit geval 8.
2 ik druk op ml menu en vervolgens op locate fixtures
3 ik druk op de focus knop
4 ik kies color en vervolgens rood.
5 dan moet ik een nr intypen voor de swop ik kies 20
6 ik druk op enter en beland bij het begin menu om het zo te noemen(niks mis mee)

ik heb een chase geprogrammeerd zonder vasten kleuren ( dus met locate fixture)

die staat onder  playback 9.

ik zit nu in run mode en speel mijn chase af.

ik wil mijn kryptons in het rood hebben. dus ik druk op de grijze swop 20.
maar er gebeurt niks. ik mijn visualizer zie ik ze wel wit gekleurd maar ze veranderen niet in rood. terwijl ik precies doe wat de handleiding mij verteld heeft.

help!? :Cool: 


groeten!

----------


## JeroenVDV

Eerst gewenste fixtures selecteren, dan swop voor focus.

----------


## mickv1

mm heel raar kan iemand nog proberen het uit te leggen? het lukt niet echt.

----------


## DJ_matthias

beste mede-forummers
ik heb een vraagje over de avolites pearl 2004, specifieker over de fixture library's/personality's.

bestaat er een mogelijkheid om een library diskette te maken met zelfgekozen fixtures?
ik zou enkel volgende personality's op een diskette willen

HE Studiospot 250
HE Xspot
HE studiocolor
robe colorwash 250AT
showtec active sunstrip
showtec pixeltrack
movitec SL250
movitec WL250
Martin atomic 3000

het probleem nu is: in de avolites zitten een stuk of 5 fixtures in die we zelf niet gebruiken, en de fixtures uit de lijst hierboven staan allemaal op de aparte "disks" die avolites aanbied. 
Het zou dus handig zijn dat we ofwel 1 diskette maken met al onze fixtures op die we bezitten of deze fixtures kunnen importeren in de avolites zelf.

kan iemand mij hiermee opweg helpen? zijn er tools om 1 diskette te maken met gewenste personality's ofzo?

alvast bedankt!

----------


## JeroenVDV

1 minuut browsen..

Cache Builder

----------


## DJ_matthias

> 1 minuut browsen..
> 
> Cache Builder



net wat ik zocht... bedankt!

----------


## Kilian

> mm heel raar kan iemand nog proberen het uit te leggen? het lukt niet echt.



Als ik je goed begrijp wil je een palette programeren? Dit doe je door eerst je programmer leeg te maken (clearclearclear), vervolgens maak je jouw favo. standje en vervolgens *store palette* en dan op een van de 30 palette knoppen.

Als dit lukt zou je hem ook gewoon weer moeten kunnen ophalen door middel van het selecteren van je handles en dan gewoon weer op dezelfde palette drukken.

----------


## mickv1

vraag je over de pearl 2004

ik werk nu met de simulator, ik wil graag tijdens mijn show de swop buttons gebruiken om van kleur,gobo te veranderen op het moment dat er een chase loopt.  ik heb het dan over de mac250kr die ik als fixture gebruik.

ik heb in de handleiding gelezen datje dit kan doen met je pallets en iets met focus. ik heb het aantal keren geprobeerd maar kom er echt niet uit. patchen,chases maken lukt me allemaal wel aardig gewoon veel oefenen.

dus mijn vraag is: 

hoe krijg ik een kleur of gobo onder een swop(grijze knop) om tijdens de show van gobo en kleur te verwisselen.

gegroet

----------


## PeterZwart

> vraag je over de pearl 2004
> 
> ik werk nu met de simulator, ik wil graag tijdens mijn show de swop buttons gebruiken om van kleur,gobo te veranderen op het moment dat er een chase loopt.  ik heb het dan over de mac250kr die ik als fixture gebruik.
> 
> ik heb in de handleiding gelezen datje dit kan doen met je pallets en iets met focus. ik heb het aantal keren geprobeerd maar kom er echt niet uit. patchen,chases maken lukt me allemaal wel aardig gewoon veel oefenen.
> 
> dus mijn vraag is: 
> 
> hoe krijg ik een kleur of gobo onder een swop(grijze knop) om tijdens de show van gobo en kleur te verwisselen.
> ...



heel simpel,  de swop buttons zijn enkel om fixtures/dimmers onder te zetten!

Swopbuttons zijn de blauwe buttons
Palettes zijn de grijze buttons onder de 1e rij faders bovenaan de tafel.
Dus NIET die bij de playbackfaders van de rollerbank!

Om een palette te maken:

1. Clear
2. Kies kleur (in jou geval rood meende ik?)
3. Store Palette
4. Kies de palette button waar je hem wil
5. vervolgens weer clear-en
6. selecteer je fixtures, zet je atributen op dimmers, en vervolgens tik je bijv. de palette aan die je aangemaakt hebt. Als het goed is werkt dit nu.

----------


## frodolight visuals

Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe je een shape in een chase zet??

en dan vraag 2: wat doet mode 3 waneer je iets wil opslaan in je playback's.

en kan iemand mij een voordeel noemen om een atomic 3000 als fixture te patsten ipv dimmer??

----------


## moderator

Voor iemand die de creativiteit aan de conosle toedicht lees je verdomd weinig manuals!

Je kunt op twee manieren een shape opslaan onder een playback, relatief en absoluut.

Relatief: Vanaf de positie van de head op dt moment wordt de shape begonnen.
Absoluut: Headje gaat naar de ingegeven positie en begint daar de shape.

Verder biedt de pearl de moglijkhed om de size van een shape afhankelijk te laten zijn van de playbackfader.
Staat allemaal helder na te lezen in de manual, ik moet wel zeggen dat ik niet in staat ben om de handelingen zo op te lepelen, lukt me wel mt tafel voor de neus, maar niet zonder...zal ouderdom zijn

----------


## AJB

Zoals ook te lezen in je (reeds gesloten) vorige post, doe je niet je best om de tafel te begrijpen Frodo... Daarnaast kloppen je aanname's niet. Als na 6 keer iets wel werkt, is de personality prima, maar jouw handelin hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet goed! De onzin over de Robe's gaat daarnaast nergens over, waarmee je je geloofwaardigheid ook weinig goeds doet.

Goede tip om op dit forum nog een eind te komen: goed lezen, heeeel veel lezen, dan nog meer lezen, en als je DAN nog iets slims hebt te melden of een echte vraag kunt stellen: voer dat dat gerust in!

Je vraagt hoe je op een Pearl een SHAPE onder een CHASE zet... Nu kun je je CHASE unfolden en gebruiken om losse memory's te kunnen invoeren (wat best handig is als je bijv. stepjes wilt maken), maar waarom je in ***snaam een SHAPE wilt neerzetten snap ik totaaaal niet! Dat soort vragen geven blijk van iemand die graag interessant doet over een lichtcomputer, maar geen flauw benul heeft waar het beste apparaat voor bedacht is. Dus leg ons dat vooral eens uit.


Succes,

----------


## PeterZwart

Ik denk dat we hier al niet eens meer serieus op in moeten gaan,

als je het voordeel niet ziet van het patchen van losse dimmerkanelen of gewoon een complete fixture-file, met SG.Dat file en de macro's en mogelijkheid tot het besturen van de atributen te gebruiken, dan is het duidelijk dat de gebruiker van de tafel, er niet overna heeft gedacht over het gebruik van de tafel.

Voor zulke mensen is er nog altijd een handige oplossing, een showmaster 24.

----------


## frodolight visuals

Nou bedankt voor jullie antwoorden echt superrrrrr
Ik heb de shape in de chase zelf al uitgevonden en mode 3 heeft dus geen functie's zover ik gezien heb..

Wat betreft de atomic 3000 als fixture of dimmer patsen vaar ik omdat ik regelmatig een pearl moet programeren voor een festival waar meer mensen op werken.. Ik zelf patsh ze zelf altijd als dimmer maar sommige hebben hem liever als fixture... dus was mijn vraag wat is het meest gebruikelijke.. en waarom.. ik ben wel benieuwd naar iedereen zijn ervaring...

Groetjes ut grunn

----------


## Carpjes

Als je even nagaat waarom je je movingheads niet als dimmer zal patchen, heb je meteen antwoord op jouw bovengestelde vraag...

----------


## PeterZwart

> Nou bedankt voor jullie antwoorden echt superrrrrr
> Ik heb de shape in de chase zelf al uitgevonden en mode 3 heeft dus geen functie's zover ik gezien heb..
> 
> Wat betreft de atomic 3000 als fixture of dimmer patsen vaar ik omdat ik regelmatig een pearl moet programeren voor een festival waar meer mensen op werken.. Ik zelf patsh ze zelf altijd als dimmer maar sommige hebben hem liever als fixture... dus was mijn vraag wat is het meest gebruikelijke.. en waarom.. ik ben wel benieuwd naar iedereen zijn ervaring...
> 
> Groetjes ut grunn




of ik begrijp je verkeerd, of je mist basis van de pearl

op welke manier versta jij het invoeren van een shape in een chase zelf?


als ik een atomic patch, dan doe ik die altijd als fixture.
waarom? 

1. gebruik maken van de atributen
2. je hebt de shape generator met verschillende atributen (leuk voor als je een stuk of 6 a 8 atomic-jes hebt.
3. je kan gebruik maken van de macro's.

dat zijn de redens waarom ik ze altijd als fixture in patch en niet als dimmer.

nu ben ik persoonlijk ook wel heel benieuwd wat het anderen het meeste doen..

dimmer of fixture, patch?

----------


## JeroenVDV

Meestal als dimmer in 3 ch mode (int/rate/dur). Makkelijk onder playbacks te gooien (1 voor dimmer/dimmerloopjes, 1 voor all-rate en 1 voor all-duration).

----------


## frodolight visuals

Ik weet de voordelen wel als je ze patst als fixture maar ook een nadeel en dat is dat je weer wat playbackfaders kwijt bent aan die stoboscopen.. het liefst wil ik ze kwijt in mijn presets want daar kan ik wel wat missen..
en daarbij komt ook dat ik alle functie's tijdens de show na inzicht kan benaderen zonder het te moeten programeren.. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Misschien snappen jullie nu wat ik bedoel.. :Wink:

----------


## Drumvogel

Hey Jongens,

Ik was weer eens in de pearl 2004 gedoken en kwam import chase tegen. Hiermee kun je blijkbaar matrix chases importeren die op de pc zijn gemaakt. Nu was ik benieuwd wat voor een software ik nodig heb om hier iets mee te kunnen. Op de site van Avo was niets te vinden...

2e dingetje. Ik heb met een pc naar dmx verschillende effecten gemaakt. Zijn deze over te zetten op de pearl? Die effecten zijn ook matrix georienteerd.

Alvast bedankt!

Grtz Ad

----------


## frodolight visuals

wat voor effecten?? bedoel je bewegingen??

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

en onder welk hoofd stuk staat dat dan??? ik ben met 2 man bezig geweest om die funtie te zoeken om chase's op te slaan onder me preset faders. ik heb dus een loopje gemaakt met kleuren. nu wil ik dat ook opslaan onder me preset. maar krijg dit niet vooer elkaar. dus ik weet niet over welk hoofdstuk je het hebt.

gr danny

----------


## moderator

hoofdstuk heet:  *chase*

1. zet de sleutel op programm,
2. selecteer de gewenste group /fixture of dimmer handle(s)
3. druk op chase,
4. Druk op de swop button van de memory waaronder je de chase gaat opslaan,
maak je 1e scene aan, druk op de swop button van de memoryfader om de stand op te slaan,
5 Herhaal stap 4 tot je klaar bent met bouwen van je chase.

tada, laat je even weten of het nu lukt?

----------


## PeterZwart

> hoofdstuk heet:  *chase*
> 
> 1. zet de sleutel op programm,
> 2. selecteer de gewenste group /fixture of dimmer handle(s)
> 3. druk op chase,
> 4. Druk op de swop button van de memory waaronder je de chase gaat opslaan,
> maak je 1e scene aan, druk op de swop button van de memoryfader om de stand op te slaan,
> 5 Herhaal stap 4 tot je klaar bent met bouwen van je chase.
> 
> tada, laat je even weten of het nu lukt?




hij vraagt toch iets over het opslaan onder een preset fader? niet onder een playbackmemory ?

----------


## PeterZwart

Chases/Scene's opslaan onder een Preset fader is helaas niet mogelijk.
Deze zijn in princiepe alleen bedoelt als dimmer kanalen.

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

> Chases/Scene's opslaan onder een Preset fader is helaas niet mogelijk.
> Deze zijn in princiepe alleen bedoelt als dimmer kanalen.



hoe kan ik dat dan doen??? want als ik me loopjes die ik maak met kleuren en gobo's allemaal moet opslaan onder me playback faders dan zitten die zo vol. en ik wil die chase eigenlijk gebruiken als me moving heads draaien zo dat ik die chase met kleuren of gobo's er bij kan zetten zeg maar.

maar zou ik dan een chase kunnen opslaan onder me focus add???

gr danny

----------


## moderator

Excuus! verkeerd gelezen.
Een scene opslaan onder een pallete button kan prima, chases alleen onder memory's.

----------


## PeterZwart

de techniek die ik meestal gebruik.. welke hier volgens mij wel meer word toegepast..


op pagina A van de roller.. programmeer je een aantal bewegingen en 1 of 2 effecten en verder wat parrenbende..  vervolgens herhaal je het hele zooitje op pagina B maar dan met andere effecten / kleuren die je wil hebben..

verder programmeer je gewoon je  kleuren & gobo's onder je preset palette's (grijze buttons onder je dimmerkanalen)

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

> de techniek die ik meestal gebruik.. welke hier volgens mij wel meer word toegepast..
> 
> 
> op pagina A van de roller.. programmeer je een aantal bewegingen en 1 of 2 effecten en verder wat parrenbende.. vervolgens herhaal je het hele zooitje op pagina B maar dan met andere effecten / kleuren die je wil hebben..
> 
> verder programmeer je gewoon je kleuren & gobo's onder je preset palette's (grijze buttons onder je dimmerkanalen)



 
deze techniek gebruik ik nu ok. maar ik heb een chase gemaakt met kleuren die na een bepaalde stand gaan. maar die wil ik eigenlijk kunnen combineren met bewegingen en standjes. dus ik kan ok niet van die loopjes opslaan onder me focus add

YouTube - Lucky & Co - SMD - Just Like You
hier heb je een voorbeeld wat ik bedoel. het is dat standje met groen oranje.


gr danny

----------


## PeterZwart

ik begrijp even niet helemaal precies wat je bedoelt?

kun je het beter uitleggen?

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

> ik begrijp even niet helemaal precies wat je bedoelt?
> 
> kun je het beter uitleggen?



 
weet nu nu wat ik bedoel???

gr danny

----------


## PeterZwart

en wat is nou precies je doel?

misschien moet je de handleiding eerst maar eens goed doornemen, dan kom je een heel eind, de pearl erbij pakken en ermee uitproberen scheelt ook heel wat.. als je dat doet incombinatie met de handleiding, ... tja.. dan zou je dr heel makkelijk uit moeten komen

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

> en wat is nou precies je doel?
> 
> misschien moet je de handleiding eerst maar eens goed doornemen, dan kom je een heel eind, de pearl erbij pakken en ermee uitproberen scheelt ook heel wat.. als je dat doet incombinatie met de handleiding, ... tja.. dan zou je dr heel makkelijk uit moeten komen



 
nou dat is ok bijna het einigste wat ik doe. pearl erbij en handleiding er bij.
maar kom er niet uit. en daarom vraag ik het hier.

gr danny

----------


## kokkie

> deze techniek gebruik ik nu ok. maar ik heb een chase gemaakt met kleuren die na een bepaalde stand gaan. maar die wil ik eigenlijk kunnen combineren met bewegingen en standjes. dus ik kan ok niet van die loopjes opslaan onder me focus add
> 
> YouTube - Lucky & Co - SMD - Just Like You
> hier heb je een voorbeeld wat ik bedoel. het is dat standje met groen oranje.
> 
> 
> gr danny



De wereldberoemde 'record by channel' of 'record by fixture' keuze.
Zoek daar maar eens op in de handleiding. Bij de eerste wordt alleen de parameters opgeslagen die in de programmer gebruikt zijn, bij de tweede worden alle parameters van de fixtures die in de programmer aanwezig zijn opgeslagen.
Als je nu een colorchase maakt in 'record by channel' mode, dan kan je die over een beweging heen gebruiken.

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

> De wereldberoemde 'record by channel' of 'record by fixture' keuze.
> Zoek daar maar eens op in de handleiding. Bij de eerste wordt alleen de parameters opgeslagen die in de programmer gebruikt zijn, bij de tweede worden alle parameters van de fixtures die in de programmer aanwezig zijn opgeslagen.
> Als je nu een colorchase maakt in 'record by channel' mode, dan kan je die over een beweging heen gebruiken.



 
oke daar heb ik wat aan. maar kan ik deze ok opslaan onder een preset fader of onder een focus add knop.

gr danny

----------


## Lala

> oke daar heb ik wat aan. maar kan ik deze ok opslaan onder een preset fader of onder een focus add knop.
> 
> gr danny



Nee, dat kan niet. Een chase kun je alleen opslaan als playback memorie, onder je playbackfaders.

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

> Nee, dat kan niet. Een chase kun je alleen opslaan als playback memorie, onder je playbackfaders.



 
en er is ok geen andere mogenlijk heid om zo wat ruimte over te houden op je playback faders.

gr danny

----------


## lichtpuntje

Als je nu eens bijv. een colorchase handmatig doet... Je maakt eerst een paar preset/focusjes met verschillende kleurtjes. Vervolgens selecteer je in de playback-mode de runmode van 'normal' naar 'take-over'. Dan kun je live een heleboel aanpassen... Een dat ook nog eens onder een bepaalde tijd (tilt in 3 sec. van A naar B)... Dan heb je tenminste nog iets te doen... 
En wat ik heel vaak doe is een standaard memory schrijven met vast kleurtje/gobo/p-t etc... Van daaruit pak ik m.b.v. die take-over mode een ander kleurtje o.i.d.

Succes!

Gr. Thomas

----------


## Outline

Even kijken of ik het nog op een rijtje heb, is ook al weer 'n jaar of 7 geleden...

15 playback faders
x
10 rolposities
x
3 pagina's
=
450 positie's om iets op te slaan. Voor je die een beetje vol hebt...

Wel leuk als je echt een hele boel faders van andere pagina's tegelijk open hebt staan: heb je je eigen lichtshow aan knipperende LED's!

----------


## JustME125

> Even kijken of ik het nog op een rijtje heb, is ook al weer 'n jaar of 7 geleden...
> 
> 15 playback faders
> x
> 10 rolposities
> x
> 3 pagina's
> =
> 450 positie's om iets op te slaan. Voor je die een beetje vol hebt...
> ...



Das waar, tis wel een hele hoop administratie wanneer je 450 playbacks in je desk hebt staan maar een echt knipperende desk is ook wel gaaf  :Big Grin:

----------


## lichtpuntje

> Even kijken of ik het nog op een rijtje heb, is ook al weer 'n jaar of 7 geleden...
> 
> 15 playback faders
> x
> 10 rolposities
> x
> 3 pagina's
> =
> 450 positie's om iets op te slaan. Voor je die een beetje vol hebt...
> ...



En als je een beetje handig bent sla je per show deze op op diskette/usb-pen... Doe je bijv. per pauze van een bandje verwisselen... = heleboel playbackfaders :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Ik vraag me alleen af in hoeverre je dit zal gebruiken...

Groeten, Thomas

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

hey hey

ik had hier een stukje gelezen over atomic's als fixture te patchen.
nou heb ik dit gedaan en dingen geprobeert. maar me atomic's doen maar weinig. normaal deed ik ze ok als dimmer patchen maar had het gelezen dat je ze ok als fixture kan patchen.

wie kan me met dit verder helpen????

en om de vraag die ik had gestelt over chase onder je presett faders.
DAT KAN ALLEEN OP EEN PEARL EXPERT EN EEN DIAMOND.

gr danny

----------


## Carpjes

Momenteel kan je op de Expert nog geen chases wegschrijven onder je preset faders.Wellicht met de nieuwe Titan software die voor zowel Diamond als de Expert consoles geschikt is. 

Bij de atomic de dipswitch settings gecontroleerd? Je kan met de 6v. dipswitch nl. een 1,3 of 4 chanel mode kiezen.

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

> Momenteel kan je op de Expert nog geen chases wegschrijven onder je preset faders.Wellicht met de nieuwe Titan software die voor zowel Diamond als de Expert consoles geschikt is. 
> 
> Bij de atomic de dipswitch settings gecontroleerd? Je kan met de 6v. dipswitch nl. een 1,3 of 4 chanel mode kiezen.



over welke dipswitch heb je het??
naast me adres dipswitch zitten een paar menu keuze's om het zo maar te zeggen.
1 stand alone
2 detonator
3 master
4 effects
5 1 channel
6 low power

en welke moet ik dan volgens jou hebben???

gr danny

----------


## Outline

Ik ken er een aantal die meerdere bandjes doen en dan per pagina een bandje hebben zitten. En per rol-positie een nr van de (standaard) setlist.

Zo kun je een heel eind komen!

In mijn tijd waren er alleen floppy's. (iemand nog interesse? nog een hele stapel nieuwe liggen.) En dan wel zo slim zijn om 'n floppy of 3 met hetzelfde te draaien (en te houden) zodat je altijd back-up hebt/had, voor als er weer 'ns 1 dood was...

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> over welke dipswitch heb je het??
> naast me adres dipswitch zitten een paar menu keuze's om het zo maar te zeggen.
> 1 stand alone
> 2 detonator
> 3 master
> 4 effects
> 5 1 channel
> 6 low power
> 
> ...



Allen moeten omlaag (= OFF) staan, wil je hem op 2 kanaals modus krijgen (heeft atomic wel 4 kanaals modus??) :Wink: 

Manual? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Outline

> Manual?



Bedoel je niet: RTFM!

Is sowieso makkelijk te vinden via de Martin-site... Geen excuus dus!

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

ik wil me atomic als fixture patchen op me avolites.
meestal patchen we heb op dimmer kanalen.
maar heb er nu 7 bij. dus wil ik ze als een fixture patchen omdat je er dan leuke dingen mee kan doen. maar nou heb ik dat gedaan maar krijg er geen licht uit. wat doe ik dan fout???

gr danny

----------


## Kilian

zit de stekker in je lichttafel, doen je atomics het, is de dmx bekabeling in orde, zijn de atomics goed geadresseerd?

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

> zit de stekker in je lichttafel, doen je atomics het, is de dmx bekabeling in orde, zijn de atomics goed geadresseerd?



nou zo stom ben ik ok niet hoor. het is me dagenlijks werk dus weet waar ik mee bezig ben.

gr danny

----------


## JeroenVDV

- Dimmer openzetten van fixtures
- Strobe rate opdraaien
- Beetje met duration spelen

Hoppa?!

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

> - Dimmer openzetten van fixtures
> - Strobe rate opdraaien
> - Beetje met duration spelen
> 
> Hoppa?!



ja dit snap ik maar dan staat ie als een dimmer gepatcht.

gr danny

----------


## JustME125

> ja dit snap ik maar dan staat ie als een dimmer gepatcht.
> 
> gr danny



Als fixture werkt dit net zo hoor. Moet alleen dan je functies in je attributes gaan zoeken in plaats van onder een fadertje. Als fixture patchen en alleen selecteren leidt inderdaad niet tot succes.

Veel plezier met uitzoeken.

----------


## Lala

> nou zo stom ben ik ok niet hoor. het is me dagenlijks werk dus weet waar ik mee bezig ben.
> 
> gr danny



Schijnbaar toch niet!  :Big Grin:  

Als je de fixtures selecteerd, dan staan onder 'dimmer' en 'iris shutter' de functies van de strobe. En dan is het daar spelen. Heb je wat je wilt zien? Dan is het een kwestie van een memorie maken en dan heb je ze onder je playbackfaders staan.

----------


## HGL_lightjocky

nou het is me allemaal gelukt wat ik tot nu toe wil met me tafel. 
hij is wel wat trager geworden maar dat komt door dat er zoveel in staat.
en ik hoop dat ik zaterdag  een mooie show weg kan zetten.

in ieder geval bedankt voor de antwoorden die ik hier heb gehad en waar ik ok wat aan had.

gr danny

----------


## Jordy

Hallo,
Ik heb zelf een Pearl 2004 en ben erg tevreden mee heb alleen een vraag? waar ik het antwoord zelf niet op kan vinden..

Kan ik mijn Shape Generator updaten? 

Met vriendelijke groet, 


Jordy van Straten

----------


## Controller

> Hallo,
> Ik heb zelf een Pearl 2004 en ben erg tevreden mee heb alleen een vraag? waar ik het antwoord zelf niet op kan vinden..
> 
> Kan ik mijn Shape Generator updaten? 
> 
> Met vriendelijke groet, 
> 
> 
> Jordy van Straten




Ja dat kan. Sterker nog je kan ze zelf ook maken.

Op de AVO discs vindt je de GS.DAT dat is je shape file. Die kan je upgrades in het Service menu. Staat in de manual.  :Wink:

----------


## martin rs

Ik heb hier de tiger staan. het valt mij op dat bij het tappen zodat de tafel op de muziek werkt niet nauwkeurig is.
iemand wel eens gewerkt met de audio ingang? is deze nauwkeuriger of zijn er nog manieren om de steps van een chase handmatig te bedienen kwa tijd?

----------


## moderator

Wat dacht je van de twee encoderwielen gebruiken, links is tijd, rechts is fade
Audio in nog niet gebruikt, red me prima met de tapfunctie en de wieltjes.

----------


## JeroenVDV

En dan hebben we nog het handmatige "lichttikken". Beter krijg je 't niet!

----------


## DJ nn

Tijd lang instellen en op de flash-knop tappen...
Werkt prima! (en je kan de fade nog gebruiken als je wil)

grtzz

----------


## JustME125

In het ergste geval in het AVO menu chase control enabelen en dan met next en previous je chase doorstappen. Ik ben er geen fan van maar als het moet dan moet het :S

Mzzls

----------


## martin rs

Ik zou eigelijk probreren om de shutters om en om onder twee pallettes te zetten die ik dan weer boven in onder de bovenste rij faders kan flashen. echter nog niet de tijd gehad om te testen of het uberhaupt wel kan.

----------


## JustME125

Dit kan ja maar of je dat moet willen is een tweede. Het kost je twee pallettes die je normaal gesproken niet nodig hebt. Als je het zo wil doen adviseer ik je sterk om de dimmers in plaats van de shutter te proggen. Een mooi looplicht maak je immer met je dimmer en niet met je shutter. Je moet overigens een derde pallet erbij proggen dan met alle dimmer open ander krijg je nooit alle koppen aan. Tis absoluut niet ideaal in ieder geval. Gewoon manual chase steppen werkt echt het beste. Je chase zit dan netjes onder een fader (dus je kunt hem makkelijk uitzetten) en je hebt maar één vinger aan één knop dus das ook wel makkelijk.

Mzzls

----------


## PeterZwart

En avolites is verstandig geworden...


Vanaf de Titan software kun je ook je preset handle's gebruiken als playback fader. Zo te zien komen er nu dus 80 playbackfaders (aldus het avolites filmpje)

De shows voor de diamond 4 & de expert worden beide compatible.

De titan remote draait op een ipod touch of de iphone.
Deze is geschikt voor zowel alle expert als alle diamond versie's.

En jahoor ze geven ook al wat prijs over een nieuwe matrix mode, deze is voor zowel de pearl expert als de diamond.


Oftewel, het lijkt erop dat ie langzamerhand met de markt mee begint te komen wat betreft functies.

----------


## DJ nn

> En avolites is verstandig geworden...
> 
> 
> Vanaf de Titan software kun je ook je preset handle's gebruiken als playback fader. Zo te zien komen er nu dus 80 playbackfaders (aldus het avolites filmpje)
> ...



Heb je misschien een link naar dat filmpje ? klinkt leuk...
Of gewoon meer info? (bvb: als je aan de roller draait, verranderen die handle-playback's dan ook mee ?)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## PeterZwart

> Heb je misschien een link naar dat filmpje ? klinkt leuk...
> Of gewoon meer info? (bvb: als je aan de roller draait, verranderen die handle-playback's dan ook mee ?)
> 
> grtzz DJ nn



gewoon de avo site

t intro filmpje..

----------


## chippie

Wij staan op punt om een tiger te kopen......heeft er iemand nog enkele bedenkingen of een goede tegenhanger aan dezelfde prijs?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik hoor het graag.

----------


## Lala

> En jahoor ze geven ook al wat prijs over een nieuwe matrix mode, deze is voor zowel de pearl expert als de diamond.



Overigens is dit geen matrix functie zoals we dit kennen, dit is meer een theatermode dingetje, wat ik begreep. Overigens komen er wel virtual dimmers...

----------


## JustME125

> Wij staan op punt om een tiger te kopen......heeft er iemand nog enkele bedenkingen of een goede tegenhanger aan dezelfde prijs? 
> 
> Ik hoor het graag.



Ik werk er nu een half jaar op. Werkt prima, net als de andere tafels uit de pearl serie. Wanneer je echter meer met LED gaat spelen (Pixeltracks etc) ga je nat. De shape generator kan daar niet lekker mee omgaan (loop zelf ook steeds tegen dat punt aan). Verder heb je dan het probleem dat je erg weinig preset handles hebt om alle losse LED meuk onder te ploffen (onder viruele preset handles duwen kan wel maar dat selecteerd niet lekker met proggen). Verder mis is de 5 playback faders enorm moet ik zeggen.

Verder een lekker compact tafeltje.

@DJ nn
Het idee van de roller is inderdaad dat je playback page dan ook meeskipt ja  :Wink: 

Mzzls

----------


## chippie

Dat is nu juist wat we meer gaan gebruiken, LED verlichting.

@JustME125 Misschien onbeleefd maar kunt u nog meer uitleg geven over de LED problemen waar u tegenaan loopt? (_Wanneer je echter meer met LED gaat spelen (Pixeltracks etc) ga je nat. De shape generator kan daar niet lekker mee omgaan (loop zelf ook steeds tegen dat punt aan). Verder heb je dan het probleem dat je erg weinig preset handles hebt om alle losse LED meuk onder te ploffen (onder viruele preset handles duwen kan wel maar dat selecteerd niet lekker met proggen)._ 

De optie extra 5 playback faders erbij nemen dus? (kan nooit geen kwaad)

TNX

chippie

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Verder heb je dan het probleem dat je erg weinig preset handles hebt om alle losse LED meuk onder te ploffen (onder viruele preset handles duwen kan wel maar dat selecteerd niet lekker met proggen).



Dat lijkt me echt een kwestie van groups gebruiken die je gelijk na het patchen aanmaakt, dan is het "nummertje"-"recall group"-klaar.

----------


## JustME125

Ik zal even uitleggen wat ik daarmee bedoel.

Uiteraard alles onder call groups zetten ja, anders tik je jezelf echt rot. De shape generator kan alleen shapes over een Rood, Groen of blauw kanaal laten lopen. Fixtures die dus geen dimmer intern hebben (pixeltracks etc) zijn gebonden aan de RGB "looplichtjes" die de tafel kan maken. Allemaal leuk, werkt goed maar probeer dan maar eens een magenta shape te laten lopen wat over een witte pixeltrack gaat. Gaat je niet lukken met de shape generator want deze kan alleen de RGB kanalen instellen (bij de pearls kun je geen shapes koppelen voor zover ik weet. Bij een hog kan dat wel, daarom kun je op een hog een rood, groen en blauw shape koppelen zodat ie tegelijk aangestuurd wordt en dus een wit effect maakt). 
Waneer je wit als achtergrond hanteerd zul je ook merken dat ie de witte kleur laat staan als je de shape weer uitzet. Je kunt de LED fixtures op 3 of 4 verschillende manieren patchen, bij één methode werkt het overfaden naar een andere vaste kleur niet, bij een andere methode kun je niet meer handmatig RGB mengen en bij een andere methode released de tiger zijn shapes weer niet goed. Schiet dus allemaal niet echt op met LED. Je moet zoveel shapes over de LED gooien om een avondje schow gevarieerd te houden dat je ook gewoon playbackfaders te kort komt (of je rolt je helemaal rot de hele avond). 

Dit was zo'n dingetje waardoor je nat gaat zeg maar. Als je alles kunt pre-programme zal t wel werken maar live met veel led no way. Verder merk ik met 8 pixeltracks al dat de tafel traag wordt. DMX uitsturen gaat wel lekker door maar wanneer ik een kleur wissel zie je alle segmenten van de pixeltracks ná elkaar van kleur wisselen en niet in één keer samen (kan zijn dat de pixeltracks ook gewoon traag zijn maar dat lijkt me sterk want als je een "locate fixture" geeft gaan ze wel allemaal in één keer uit).

Mijn ervaringen met LED en tiger is dus niet heel positief, heb mijn baas dan ook aangeraden om voorlopig niet meer in LED te investeren.

@Chippie:
Die wing is echt een aanrader ja. Ik kom echt structureel de 5 faders te kort.

Mzzls

----------


## lucken

> Dat is nu juist wat we meer gaan gebruiken, LED verlichting.
> chippie



Indien u meer LED wil gaan gebruiken, dan zou ik toch eens gaan kijken naar de ChamSys consoles !

----------


## JustME125

Idd, of een HOG of GMA. Op een pearl werkt t gewoon niet lekker.

Mzzls

----------


## chippie

@Justme125  Ik ben zojuist gaan kijken naar de Tiger. Ze spraken er van de Titan software. Of dit het probleem van RGB gaat oplossen is nog maar de vraag. Magenta is precies dus een probleem, heb hem die vraag gesteld en via een omweg kon hij wel die magenta toveren. Maar zoals je reeds liet weten zit er niet standaard in. Een probleem met ovalen voor movingheads same problem, niet in de generator. Verder wel snel in gebruik. Zal nog wat verder moeten kijken denk ik, we zouden wel LED-minded willen gaan. Toch bedankt.

Chippie

----------


## chippie

@Lucken waarschijnlijk bedoel je dan meer dit type Chamsys Maxi PC Wing. Maar hoe werkt dat? Helaas zie ik geen onderwerp Chamsys lichttafel staan. Misschien wil de moderator er een aanmaken? En ja ben gewoon enkele type en merken aan het af gaan voor we over gaan tot aankoop.

----------


## PeterZwart

titan software word alleen voor de expert of hoger..

tiger word niet meegenomen in dit pakket geloof ik.

----------


## chippie

Volgens de verkoper ook de tiger....vraag mij alleen af of dat dan betalende is en wat de grote veranderingen zijn.

----------


## PeterZwart

[FONT=Verdana]Avolites introduces its new Titan Operating System.

Developed from the original D4 Operating System, Titan adds new features to the  Diamond 4 and brings powerful features from the Diamond 4 to the Pearl Expert.

Titan retains Avolites popular, fast, friendly operation, combining the best  features and functionality for both consoles.


Laat de verkoper eerst maar even bellen met Avolites, want zover ik zo zie staan bij de titan software.. is het niet t geval.
[/FONT]

----------


## chippie

Zou een nieuwe interface naar het scherm komen van de tiger. Zodat je daar de gobo's etc zou kunnen zien..... en nog andere dingen voor theater maar wist niet of het probleem voor LED verlichting er veranderd zou zijn.
Vond de order van de fixtures niet geweldig, alles door elkaar.

----------


## Funmaker

de grote veranderingen die titan meebrengen zijn oa:
een betere en geavanceerdere shape generator (eigl mijn enigste ergernis tot nog toe is de huidige shape generator)
een betere scherm interface want momenteel heb je weinig extra/info aan de huidige scherm layout 
makkelijk aanpassen van aantal/type fixtures met behoud van het al geprogrammeerde...

wat betreft led is de tafel niet heel super vriendelijk geef ik je gelijk in maar wij gebruiken het momenteel toch relatief veel met led's
onze oplossing: laptop met pixeldrive of arkaos en ledmapper van arkaos...
werkt netjes en goed naar mijn mening
(koppeling via artnet bij ons doormiddel van een ethernet switch van luminex)

----------


## chippie

@funmaker Maar zou dat voor de Tiger ook zo zijn die Titan update? Volgens de verkoper wel maar volgens PeterZwart weer niet.......is zo moeilijk met tegenstellingen. Is waarschijnlijk een meerprijs?

----------


## Lala

> @funmaker Maar zou dat voor de Tiger ook zo zijn die Titan update? Volgens de verkoper wel maar volgens PeterZwart weer niet.......is zo moeilijk met tegenstellingen. Is waarschijnlijk een meerprijs?



Nee, Titan is op de pearl Tiger gewoonweg niet mogelijk, omdat in de pearl tiger geen PC hardware in zit, zoals in de Pearl Expert en Diamond 4. Dus je kunt meer betalen wat je wilt, het is gewoon niet mogelijk op de tiger.  :Smile:

----------


## Funmaker

btw voor diegene die zich afvragen waarrom de release van de titan 4 software nog niet online staat daar hoort een hardware update bij en daar zijn ze nog op aant wachten tot die binnen kwamen...
en of dit ook op de tiger is mail eens naar avolite he  :Smile:  zij zullen het zeker weten  :Wink:

----------


## JustME125

Natuurlijk valt magenta wel te mixen (R en B samen). Maar je kunt geen shapes over magenta laten lopen voor zover ik weet. Alle kleuren anders dan RGB zijn niet door de shape generator te manipuleren, dit is erg jammer.

Wat je met ovalen voor MH's bedoeld is me niet helemaal duidelijk.

Mzzls

----------


## chippie

Heren en misschien ook dames, TIGER en TITAN no GO. Simpel. Had mij ook verwonderd dat dit op een oud boris bordje zou gaan maar je weet maar nooit. Dus PeterZwart u heeft weer eens gelijk.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
(rechtstreeks avolites aan telefoon)

----------


## chippie

@justme125 Gewoon ik wil een zaal belichten en een ovaal maken zodat ik niet te veel links en rechts zit van de andere movinhead maar wel naar voor en achteren ga.......dus maak je een ovaal ipv cirkel........

----------


## JustME125

Hallo mede forummers,

ik liep gisteren tegen de eerste bug van de tiger aan helaas :S
Had een showtje met 6 Robe250AT's, 8 pixeltracks en 2 blindertjes + een frontje. Nadat ik tijdens de show de highlite functie had gebruikt (omdat ik geen degelijke chase had voor dat momentje) liep de desk half vast. Ik kon wel playbacks gebruiken en presetfaders gebruiken maar de rechteronderhoek (scherm, toetsenbord en attribute keys) van de desk reageerden niet meer.

De sleutel van program mode naar system mode etc draaien werkte wel maar mocht nog steeds niks via het toetsenbord of scherminterface bedienen. Toen uit bittere noodzaak maar een harde reset gegeven tijdens de show. 

Iemand hier enig idee waar dit vandaan komt of is er iemand die ook al een hang-up meegemaakt heeft?

Mzzls

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Iemand hier enig idee waar dit vandaan komt of is er iemand die ook al een hang-up meegemaakt heeft?



Aangezien de Tiger qua hardware en software vrij overeenkomstig is aan de Pearl 2004 kan ik "JA!" zeggen. Heb meer dan eens (zware) vastlopers tijdens show gehad. O.a. hele tafel werkend maar geen DMX output meer (stond stil, alsof de DMX-engine gecrasht was en de UI doordraaide, maar zou niet verwachten dat dat verschillende threads zijn :Big Grin: ), zelfde als wat jij aangeeft (keys niet werkend, playbacks/etc. wel), maar ook complete desk die na druk op een systeem-knop begint te hakkelen en na 25 seconden dat menu opent en op de volgende knop weer pas na zo'n 30 seconden reageert.

Kan zo nog wel tijdje doorgaan (en zoals je merkt.. Ik ben geen Avo fan en tik niet graag meer op een Pearl).

----------


## cornedure

> Natuurlijk valt magenta wel te mixen (R en B samen). Maar je kunt geen shapes over magenta laten lopen voor zover ik weet. Alle kleuren anders dan RGB zijn niet door de shape generator te manipuleren, dit is erg jammer.



Huh? Wat bedoel je nu? Waarom kan je geen magenta shapes laten lopen? Een aangepaste SG.DAT shape-file geeft toch wat je wilt? 

En trouwens:

Cyan = 1 - Red
Magenta = 1 - Green
Yellow = 1 - Blue

Dus CMY is de inverse van RGB. Als geen R/G/B-shapes gedefinieerd zijn in de SG.DAT file, gebruik je de overeenkomstige C/M/Y-shapes. Werkt even goed. 

Of versta ik je opmerking niet goed?

----------


## Lala

De Titan software is uit, aldus mensen van Avolites op het Avoforum. Deze week dus maar eens bellen met Fairlight  :Wink:

----------


## Funmaker

het werd tijd  :Wink:  ben heeeeeeeel nieuwsgierig  :Big Grin:

----------


## burrnout

ik dacht eens laat ik eens een goeie tip geven, 
misschien dat sommige mensen al gemerkt hebben maar, de martin 250 entours hebben een kleine software probleem, bij kleurwisselingen werken ze niet zoals het hoort, normaal als je direcht een kleurwissel wilt hebben dan draait de wiel direct naar de volgende kleur. de entour heeft een foutje en bij sommige kleuren gebeurt dat niet, dan draait hij rustig naar volgende kleur. ik namelijk wil dat niet hebben tijdens een show, dus ik heb ik een trucje geleerd op een avolights tafel om dat op te lossen. als je de fx-speed op 2% zet dan is dit probleem opgelost. let wel als je locate fixture drukt dan gaat de fx-speed op 0% maar wie gebruikt nou locate fixture tijdens de show  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik hoop dat jullie er wat aan hebben :Smile: 

greetz

Paul van der ster
Fatality-pro

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik ben in overweging om een nieuwe lichttafel aan te schaffen. Toevallig surfte ik vandaag een beetje over de controllux site, en tot mijn grote verbazing is de prijs van een Pearl 2008 40% omlaag gekukelt; direct binnen m'n budget.

Echter toen die tafel net uit kwam hoorde ik zeer veel berichten over bugs, vastlopers enz: een instabiele en praktisch onbruikbare tafel. Maar nu zijn we weer een paar maanden verder, en dus ben ik heel benieuwd wat de laatste gebruikerservaringen zijn!

----------


## mvdmeulen

we hebben op school ook een pearl 2008
ik merk dat ik me tijdens programeren behoorlijk in moet houden qua snelheid van knoppies douwen
al een aantal keer gehad dat de tafel dan kuren gaat geven en vastslaat
en rare dingen weergeeft in het display
(kan aan de software versie liggen  :Confused:  misschien toch eens kijken voor een update :Big Grin: )

tijdens shows overigens geen last van gehad

groet 
mark

----------


## chippie

Ik heb de Tiger gezien en dat was een teleurstelling t.o.v. de Chamsys die we nu hebben. En dan heb ik het niet alleen over LED verlichting maar ook de andere mogelijkheden die je bij Avo niet krijgt. Maar dat zal me wel worden tegengesproken. Qua mogelijkheden was ik direkt verkocht voor Chamsys. Maar smaken en kleuren kunnen verschillen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moderator

> ...ik merk dat ik me tijdens programeren behoorlijk in moet houden qua snelheid van knoppies douwen...



Welnu, ik ken operators die zo snel tikken dat ze ook een HOG laten hikken, zal geen namen noemen, alleen maar verklappen dat het Belg is :Stick Out Tongue: 

Persoonlijk ook al een paar keer op tiger gemerkt dat de tafel me niet bij kon houden, tijdens proggen dan, uitvoerend geen hickups gehad tot op heden ( jaartje gebruik)

----------


## rolanddeg

Oke, hij is dus vrij traag met verwerken. Uiteindelijk wordt het een opleidingstafel voor beginnende technici, dus die snelheid zal niet zo'n probleem gaan worden  :Wink:  Maar qua stabiliteit tijdens de show draaien (spontane vastlopers oid), nog problemen mee gehad?

----------


## burrnout

ik werk regelmatig met de pearl 2008, enigste vastloper heb ik gehad als ik een show wil opslaan op diskette, verder werkt hij gewoon veel fijner als de 2004, en 2002 versies...

----------


## JustME125

Draai inmiddels bijna n jaar met de tiger en heb met proggen nog nooit gemerkt dat ie vervelend traag werd ofzo. Één keer een vastloper tijdens de show gehad, toen kon ik het ketpad en alle system/attribute buttons niet meer bedienen. Heb de hele zaak uit moeten zetten en moeten herstarten (kost gelukkig maar een seconde of 5/6 als je niet teveel oude zooi hebt staan in de tafel maar m netjes gewyped hebt). Ben dus wel te spreken over de tiger/2008. Alleen te weinig playbacks op de tiger maar daar wen je aan.

mzzl

----------


## Sanduwr

Kan iemand mij even vertellen hoe ik de SHOWTEC Octopots (8 stuks)..
kan patchen op de Pearl 2004/2008 .. (zal allebei wel hetzelfde zijn gok ik)..

ik krijg het niet voor elkaar om 8 octopots op 1 rij naast elkaar te patchen zodat ik alle octopots ook 1 voor 1 kan bedienen. 
Ik weet dat dat wel zo moeten kunnen?
dus als iemand dat mij kan vertellen? :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## axys

Ik heb nog nooit met de Octopods gewerkt, maar zoals ik het in de handleiding lees, moet je de controller in mode 4 zetten.
Vervolgens kun je bij de Pearl 48 dimmerkanalen patchen. Als je bijvoorbeeld de controller van de Octopods bij DMX kanaal 1 laat beginnen, patch je dimmerkanaal 1 t/m 48 op de Pearl. Dan kun je alle pods apart bedienen.

Nogmaals kort: draai de sleutel naar 'program' - kies 'patch' - kies 'dimmer' - toets het DMX kanaal in van de controller - selecteer de swop buttons voor het patchen van de DMX kanalen. Dit zou moeten werken.

----------


## partydrivein

Even tussendoor,

Ik heb nu een paar dagen een tafel van Celco in mijn bezit.
Wat de man waar ik hem van kocht mij vertelde was dat celco ooit is overgenomen/opgekocht door avolite.
Weet iemand hier iets van?
Ik dacht eerst dat het verkooppraat was maar ik vind dat hij nog redelijk op een pearl lijkt qua opereren.
Ik heb zelf de Celco Pathfinder :Smile:

----------


## Funmaker

wij zijn overgestapt van de celco ventura naar de pearl expert (de celco was te oud aant worden en ook ooit te traag) maar ind kwa programeer stijl zijn er grote gelijkenissen...

hebben ook de celco navigator, explorer op zich vind ik de ventura de max, jammer dat hij wat traag is. De ventura heeft wel een geweldige effecten engine vind ik!

----------


## partydrivein

weet jij misschien nog een adres waar ik de celco q-card 6 kan krijgen?

----------


## Funmaker

zal eens navragen  :Smile:  heb er zelf mss nog eentje liggen.
Bart Swinnen mss als die naam u iets zegt maar zal na het weekend eens horen.

----------


## partydrivein

nee niet van gehoord, maar mischien back on-topic en over avolite tafels praten... :Embarrassment: sorry voor het inbreken.

----------


## burrnout

om on-topic terug te komen op avolites lichttafels

sinds 1 week is de pearl expert terug gekomen van fairlight. en geupgrade met de titan software! uber pakket! met de titan software kom avolite een stapje dichter in de buurt qua MA of Hog denk ik. maar we hebben een af en toe een probleempje. wanneer je een shape gebruikt(dus een beweging) maken de koppen(mac250entour, mac250wash, mac 575) schokkerige bewegingen. pearl 2004 er terug aangegooid  en de bewegingen zijn vloeiend. 
heeft iemand hier ook ervaring mee, en hoe kan dit opgelost worden. of is dit gewoon een hele foute bug van de titan software??

----------


## Lighting

> om on-topic terug te komen op avolites lichttafels
> 
> sinds 1 week is de pearl expert terug gekomen van fairlight. en geupgrade met de titan software! uber pakket! met de titan software kom avolite een stapje dichter in de buurt qua MA of Hog denk ik. maar we hebben een af en toe een probleempje. wanneer je een shape gebruikt(dus een beweging) maken de koppen(mac250entour, mac250wash, mac 575) schokkerige bewegingen. pearl 2004 er terug aangegooid  en de bewegingen zijn vloeiend. 
> heeft iemand hier ook ervaring mee, en hoe kan dit opgelost worden. of is dit gewoon een hele foute bug van de titan software??



Dit is wel een bug die ik ken uit de oudere Avo software ........maar of ze weer dezelfde fout gemaakt hebben????

----------


## Lala

> om on-topic terug te komen op avolites lichttafels
> 
> sinds 1 week is de pearl expert terug gekomen van fairlight. en geupgrade met de titan software! uber pakket! met de titan software kom avolite een stapje dichter in de buurt qua MA of Hog denk ik. maar we hebben een af en toe een probleempje. wanneer je een shape gebruikt(dus een beweging) maken de koppen(mac250entour, mac250wash, mac 575) schokkerige bewegingen. pearl 2004 er terug aangegooid  en de bewegingen zijn vloeiend. 
> heeft iemand hier ook ervaring mee, en hoe kan dit opgelost worden. of is dit gewoon een hele foute bug van de titan software??



Als je de tafel leeggooit en opnieuw patched, is het probleem dan ook nog?

----------


## rmn

binnenkort moet ik wat auto's volgen met movingheads.

hoe kan ik punt a naar punt onder 1 schuif zetten. dus schuif naar beneden. punt a en dan handmatig de schuif omhoog schuiven naar punt b.
is het ook mogelijk om er dan nog een tilt en pan schuif naast te maken met evt. correcties wat de auto;s maken?

----------


## lichtpuntje

iets met playback mode 2 dacht ik zo... maar dan heb je 2 schuifjes nodig om je startpunt te activeren... of je moet met je pf's gaan werken...

Groet,
Thomas

----------


## burrnout

als ik het nog goed weet. is het gewoon een positie op een memory opslaan(dus een fader) en inderdaad memory mode 2 instellen. fader dicht is altijd eerste positie en fader open positie B. probeer het eens...

----------


## Lala

Als dit niet goed werkt, dan even in je personality`s de pan en tilt kanalen aanpassen. Deze moeten dan HTP worden, ipv LTP.

----------


## JustME125

ik zou positie 1 onder een preset zetten en positie 2 onder de playback. Je kunt ook tracking gebruiken als je veel tijd hebt om voor te bereiden. Je traint de pearl dan zodat ie weet waar de fixtures hangen tn opzichte van het veld. Dan kun je met de tablet gewoon een lijn trekken over je veld en de koppen volgen dan je tablet pen zogezegd. Kost wel veel voorbereiding. Succes ermee.

Mzzls

----------


## Hugovd89

Is het mogelijk om van een shape de grote en snelheid afzonderlijk te bedienen onder 2 playbacks,

ik dacht van niet, maar hoor nu andere verhalen dat dit wel mogelijk is. ik krijg het zelf niet werkend in de simulator

----------


## Lala

> Is het mogelijk om van een shape de grote en snelheid afzonderlijk te bedienen onder 2 playbacks,
> 
> ik dacht van niet, maar hoor nu andere verhalen dat dit wel mogelijk is. ik krijg het zelf niet werkend in de simulator



Nee, is niet mogelijk.

----------


## Svartrose

Ben dringend opzoek naar shapes om sunstrips aan te sturen met Pearl 2010. Of kan ik toch de bestaande gebruiken?

Voor showtec octostrips heb ik ze ook nodig, ben niet zo tevreden over de shapes die ik tot nu toe heb geprobeerd. Kan alleen de RGB shapes gebruiken... zou dimmershapes willen gebruiken, maar die werken niet. (omdat octo's geen dimfinctie hebben?) Wil graag zo min mogelijk van die dingen tegelijkertijd aan meestal, anders is het zo fel.

Mijn eeuwige dankbaarhied!  :Smile:

----------


## Lala

> Ben dringend opzoek naar shapes om sunstrips aan te sturen met Pearl 2010. Of kan ik toch de bestaande gebruiken?
> 
> Voor showtec octostrips heb ik ze ook nodig, ben niet zo tevreden over de shapes die ik tot nu toe heb geprobeerd. Kan alleen de RGB shapes gebruiken... zou dimmershapes willen gebruiken, maar die werken niet. (omdat octo's geen dimfinctie hebben?) Wil graag zo min mogelijk van die dingen tegelijkertijd aan meestal, anders is het zo fel.
> 
> Mijn eeuwige dankbaarhied!



Sunstrips kun je gewoon een dim shape overheen gooien. Je moet je sunstrips selecteren, en dan de shapegenerator aanzetten... Op de pearl expert weet ik dat achteraan bij de shapes een aantal dimshapes zitten, en die kun je dan natuurlijk naar jouw wens aanpassen.

----------


## Svartrose

hmm, mijn indruk is dat je alleen dim-shapes kunt gebruiken bij fixtures die ook echt een dimfunctie hebben. De afzonderlijke lampjes bij een suntrip worden (in eerste instantie?) niet gezien als losse dimmers. (ze staan onder andere fixture eigenschappen)

----------


## moderator

Dat is ook waarom ik bij sunstrips gewoon het aantal lampjes als dimmers ingeef.
ff verschillende groepjes aanmaken en je hebt een leuk uitgangspunt.

----------


## Skygrinder

ik heb suntrips over het algemeen als losse dimmers gepatcht en dan kun je wel het een en ander met de shape generator. het enige nadeel is dan wel dat ze gigantisch veel kanalen innemen. maar verder werkt dat prima, teminste als je de ruimte er voor hebt.

----------


## Svartrose

Daar heb ik inderdaad ook aan zitten denken, maarja, dat ben je inderdaad veel kanalen kwijt. Heb de show inmiddels gehad en maar gewoon chasers geprogrammeerd, maarja, dat kost veel tijd.

er zijn toch wel meer mensen met die probleem? Hoe lossen zij het op zonder de lampjes als dimmers te patchen? (behalve dan een andere lichttafel gebruiken  :Wink: )

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Wanneer ik op de Avolites Pearl bijvoorbeeld 12 sunstrips kwijt moet, zet ik ze altijd op mode-5 (5 kanalen per sunstrip). Je kunt 60 dimmerkanalen per pagina kwijt, zelf gooi ik de sunstrips altijd op de laatste pagina, dus 181-240. 12 sunstrips x 5 kanalen = 60, oftewel past mooi op een pagina. Heb je meer? Pak je er toch simpelweg nog een pagina bij. 

Dan group je ze allemaal naar logische volgordes, wat zóveel tijd bespaart tijdens het programmeren. In 10 minuten kan ik wel een aanzienlijk aantal sunstrips gepatched hebben, gegrouped en geprogrammeerd naar playbackfaders/chasers. Kwestie van ervaring, logica inbrengen en creatief gebruik maken van de "Dimmer-shape".

Ik heb nog nooit sunstrips als fixture gebruikt of gepatched.


_( Maar bij een aanzienlijk aantal sunstrips zou ik toch eerder naar een tafel reiken met daarop een matrix functie. Of natuurlijk een pearl met titan software, daar kom je ook alweer een eind mee verder.)_

----------


## Svartrose

hmm, sta ervan te kijken dat het zo primitief moet... Maar ik leg me er niet bij neer nog...  :Smile:

----------


## Noobie

> _Of natuurlijk een pearl met titan software, daar kom je ook alweer een eind mee verder._



 
Dat is toch alleen op de expert mogelijk, niet op een standaard pearl?

----------


## JustME125

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Christiaan Visser 
> Of natuurlijk een pearl met titan software, daar kom je ook alweer een eind mee verder.
> 
> Dat is toch alleen op de expert mogelijk, niet op een standaard pearl?



Expert en 2010. 2010 draait standaard Titan software geloof ik en de expert kun je upgraden. 2008/Tiger/2004/2000 kunnen het niet inderdaad.

Mzzls

----------


## Lala

> Expert en 2010. 2010 draait standaard Titan software geloof ik en de expert kun je upgraden. 2008/Tiger/2004/2000 kunnen het niet inderdaad.
> 
> Mzzls



Nee 2010 kan geen titan draaien. Dat is hardwarematig niet mogelijk.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heren vraagje,

Sta op het punt een avolites rolacue sapphire te kopen 2e hands. Als ik me niet vergis is dit toch gewoon een wat groot uitgevallen pearl kwa functies ?

Wie heeft er wel es mee gewerkt en kan me hier uitsluitsel over geven, aangezien er niet veel op de avolites website staat.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Heren vraagje,
> 
> Sta op het punt een avolites rolacue sapphire te kopen 2e hands. Als ik me niet vergis is dit toch gewoon een wat groot uitgevallen pearl kwa functies ?
> 
> Wie heeft er wel es mee gewerkt en kan me hier uitsluitsel over geven, aangezien er niet veel op de avolites website staat.



De Rolacue Sapphire is niet te vergelijken met Pearl, eerder met de oude Rolacue (oftewel, nog ouder en rukker dan de huidige Pearl al (/nog steeds) is).

De Sapphire 2000 of 2004 is een vrij leuke tafel (maar kent ook z'n beperkingen, ding wordt ook traag als stront zodra hij een beetje op z'n donder krijgt).

----------


## JustME125

> Nee 2010 kan geen titan draaien. Dat is hardwarematig niet mogelijk.



Excuses, heb me inderdaad vergist. Gaat idd om de D4 en de Expert

Mzzls

----------


## Funmaker

en men kan het nog altijd niet laten te lopen zeiken over dingen waar men niet graag mee werkt  :Smile: 
ieder zijn smaak en goesting
ik vind het een leuke tafel (de pearl expert met titan)
ik geef wel toe dat die nieuwe software nog niet helemaal af is maar ze maken grote vooruitgang...

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Beste Funmaker en anderen,

Gebruik je bij de Expert + Titan soft/hardware ook een Iphone? Ik zoek de Titan App in de Appstore op een Iphone, maar hij vindt dan geen enkele App. Voor de GrandMa kan ik echter wel de App vinden voor op de Iphone. Dit draait dan ook prima samen.

Ik zoek echter nog de Avolites Titan App voor op de Iphone, wie helpt mij verder?

----------


## Funmaker

hoi christiaan,
je kijkt te ver... het is simpeler als je denkt...
je neemt je iphone terwijl je langs de avo staat en surft via je webbrowser naar het ipadres van de avo
en dan kan je met behulp van de avo en de iphone en code instellen om het boeltje een beetje te beveiligen...
hoe het juist werkt kan ik momenteel niet meteen zeggen omdat mijn blackberry in reparatie is...
maar je moet geen app instaleren aangezien het een web browser applicatie is...
hier eens mee proberen en als je nog vragen hebt horen we het wel
grz

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Funmaker, bedankt. Meer dan duidelijk!

Op de Avolites site, maar ook andere L&G site's werd steeds gesproken over de Titan App. Aangezien ik de GrandMa App wel kon vinden, vroeg ik mij af hoe het dan bij Avolites werkt. Ik ga er deze week mee verder aan de slag.

Fijn weekend! 

( En een speciale groet aan de Tukkers vanuit Friesland!  :Wink: )

----------


## partydrivein

Sorry dat ik het vraag maar ik kan in de manual niks vinden,
ik heb nu al een aantal keren op een pearl gewerkt. (2004 en expert)

Ik heb tot nu toe altijd in live-program mode een show gedraaid omdat ik in Run-mode mijn pallete's niet kon recallen.
Na veel gezoek ben ik er op de simulater uitgekomen dat ik ze kan recallen via het menu net zoals mijn groups.

Ik wil nog wel weten is het mogelijk om een pallete onder een fader te zetten of moet ik hem dan als een memory opslaan?

Ik hoop dat jullie mij willen helpen want ik kan niet even een echte pearl pakken, 
en ik moet het met de simulator doen.

----------


## burrnout

in run-mode moet je gewoon pallets kunnen gebruiken door op de palletbuttons te drukken. check op welke mode de runmode staat. normal mode of takeover mode. 

en je kunt pallets op een memory opslaa. dus bijvoorbeeld een positie. kun je op een memory opslaan ipv op een pallet

----------


## partydrivein

hey dat was hem,

dat ging veel makkelijker dan ik had gedacht :Embarrassment: , 
bedankt :Big Grin:

----------


## Svartrose

Sinds kort hebben we in ons zaaltje een Pearl 2010. Prachtig ding, maar de tap-fucntie om de snelheid van chasers aan te passen zit er flink naast. Aan ons ritmegevoel kan het niet liggen, maar waaraan wel? Bij een fadende chaser valt het niet zo op, maar een chase zonder fade gaat echt een stukje langzamer dan je 'getapt' hebt. We tappen twee keer zoals aangegeven staat, met een korte druk op de knop.

----------


## JustME125

Waar het aan ligt weet ik niet, ik weet alleen dat het een bekend probleem is. De Pearl 2008/tiger heeft dit probleem ook, evenals de 2004 als ik me niet vergis.

Ik gebruik de tap functie daarom ook nooit

Mzzls

----------


## partydrivein

Hallo Sorry voor weer een vraag ik heb de handleiding uitgeplozen maar kan het alsnog niet vinden. :Frown: 

Tot nu toe haalde ik gewoon mijn shape's uit het menu, dit moet veel sneller kunnen en je kan ook een shape onder een playback zetten.

Dit is mij nog niet gelukt (op de simulator heb hier geen echte pearl) 

Zouden jullie mij nog eens kunnen helpen (beloof dat ik een tijdje stil ben :Embarrassment: )
Mischien lees ik er overheen in de manual (kan iemand een stukje aanhalen) of hier wat neergooien zodat ik het kan vinden.

Bedankt voor diegene die mij helpt!

----------


## JeroenVDV

Pfff.. 

- Fixture(s) selecteren
- Shape starten
- Record
- Playback kiezen
- Clear
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## partydrivein

Bedankt, het is vaak makkelijker dan ik denk...





> Pfff..



Hey iedereen moet het leren, jouw kennis kwam ook niet uit de lucht vallen :Wink:  (sorry als dit bot overkomt)

----------


## Hugovd89

En je kunt er ook nog voor kiezen om de shape te saven onder mode2 dit doe je door nadat je op memory hebt geduwd een 2 in te toetsen. Of als je het erna wilt doen (edit times) selecteer de playback (mode=2)

Hiermee bepaal je met het niveau van de playback de grote en snelheid van de beweging, je programmeert dan ook de grootste en snelste shape die je wilt.

(Hoofdstuk 5 / Pagina 141 Shapes)





> Pfff.. 
> 
> - Fixture(s) selecteren
> - Shape starten
> - Record
> - Playback kiezen
> - Clear



Pearl hater  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moderator

Tap functie....werd laatst uitgelachen door de audio dude die naast me zat!!!
kanloos die tapfunctie, echt jammer. volstrekt onbruikbaar.
ik prog tegenwoordig onder verschillende playbacks verschilende tempi weg.
Wordt tijd dat op de pearl net als op de diamond ook een chase onder een pallette kan worden weggezet.

oeja, voor de rest bevalt dat tijgertje prima, al gebruik ik het ieniemini schermpje alleen maar bij het unfolden van een chase en om het klokje makkelijk af te kunnen lezen...verder nutteloos, maar snel tweaken zodat ie aan de digtenne kan.

----------


## partydrivein

> En je kunt er ook nog voor kiezen om de shape te saven onder mode2 dit doe je door nadat je op memory hebt geduwd een 2 in te toetsen. Of als je het erna wilt doen (edit times) selecteer de playback (mode=2)
> 
> Hiermee bepaal je met het niveau van de playback de grote en snelheid van de beweging, je programmeert dan ook de grootste en snelste shape die je wilt.
> 
> (Hoofdstuk 5 / Pagina 141 Shapes)



Bedankt! ga ik ook proberen!

----------


## RePo

Ik heb een probleem met een Pearl Tiger. Na het opstarten blijft ie hangen op een leeg scherm en toont bijvoorbeeld geen "energizing pearl". De Pearl start dus in feite niet op. Wie kan vertellen waar dit aan ligt??

----------


## Lala

Gewoon terug gaan naar je dealer, die zal hem waarschijnlijk terug naar AVO sturen...

----------


## Svartrose

Dus jullie gaan mij vertellen de TAP-functie op geen enkele Pearl fatsoenlijk werkt? Kan het bijna niet geloven....

----------


## moderator

sta het nu weer live te proberen...egnie! :EEK!: 
Gelukkig ben ik niet zo van het knipperen en meer van de plaatjes, maar lekker werken doet het nooit.

je kan uiteraard wel ruwweg het tempo tikken, vervolgens met je wieltjes gewenste tempo maken blijft beetje gare oplossing.

----------


## Funmaker

bij mij werkt dat toch anders naar wens...
pearl expert...
bij parren chase , kwestie dat dat niet onorthodox mee staat te flikkeren met wat er gespeelt wordt... moet zeggen met wat feeling zit ik er toch niet veel langs... maar kan ook aan mij liggen

(het is niet dat ik het vaak gebruik maar gebruik het wel ooit)

----------


## burrnout

pearl expert klopt, meschien komt het omdat het een windows tafel is ipv de oudere tafels? wat wel mooi is bij de titan software kunnen de swop buttons van de playback faders gebruikt worden als tap functie(als ik goed begrepen had) dus dan hoef je niet elke keer connect en dan chase kiezen  :Wink:

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Gelijk opsturen is wat makkelijk door de bocht, mijn inziens.

Repo, misschien kun je proberen om de Pearl tiger een hard-reset te geven? Tafel opmaken (3 schroefjes aan de voorkant) en dan een "blokje" op 2 pinnen zetten. Dan de tafel opstarten en je zult zien dat de tafel zichzelf compleet gereset heeft. Dit heeft bij mij al meerdere keren het probleem kunnen oplossen. 

Je zou in de pearl handleiding bovenstaande nog wel uitgebreider kunnen vinden, lijkt mij.

----------


## cowbeast

Hi all,

Ik probeer de werking van de avolites pearl (04) onder de knie te krijgen. Maar ik zit nog met een aantal vraagjes. 
Als ik een fixture wil toevoegen dan moet ik gaan bladeren in zo'n hele bib waarvan ik in de meeste gevallen niet kan afleiden van welke merk of type die zijn. Ik vind dit behoorlijk irritant, stel dat ik ergens toe kom waar ik nog nooit mee gewerkt heb. En ik moet die fixture dan gaan zoeken in de bib...
Is er een logica in de benaming of is er ergens een lijst met aanwezige fixtures te verkrijgen waar alles volluit op staat?

Nu heb ik ook nog een klein probleem. Omdat ik niet direct een pearl voor de hand heb doe ik het via de simulator op PC. Maar om echt te experimenteren zou het handig zijn om alles te visualiseren. Ik heb al een poging gedaan om de pearl visualiser aan de praat te krijgen. Maar dit echter zonder succes. 
Ik krijg geen foutmelding, maar gwn een 'blanco' scherm. Als ik een fixture probeer toe te voegen dan komt het nergens op het scherm te voor schijn.
Kent iemand dit probleem?
Zijn er ook nog andere programma's waarmee ik kan simuleren?

Al vast bedankt voor jullie tijd/moeite!

----------


## Funmaker

Voor het eerste probleem kan je altijd proberen je eigen library te maken...
Gewoon de library van de 2004 van de avolite site halen en alle niet gewenste fixtures er uit gooien en dan met de overgebleven files uw library updaten enkel weet ik niet hoe je een 2004 zijn library update aangezien deze nog geen mappen structuur heeft...

Voor het 2 de deel kan je altijd eens proberen de manuel te lezen van de visualizer maar zover ik weet is de visualiser enkel aan te sturen als de tafel er aan hangt...
dus zo zal je er geen lampen in kunnen steken maar hier ben ik niet 100% zeker van dus correct me if i'm wrong!

----------


## partydrivein

voor de visializer moet je hem bij DMX instellenj op simulator.

En het wil nog wel eens gebeuren dat je in je directory nog een dl....? erbij moet zetten, chek de avo download website maar.
1 ding kan ik je wel vertellen op Vista (*&^%&$) werkt hij nog niet.

Greetz

----------


## ikkerene

Visualiser onder vista werkt als je hem uitvoert in compatiliteitsmode windows xp sp2 en uitvoeren als administrator
rechtsklikken, eigenschappen, compatiliteitsmode. compatiliteit aanvinken en instellen
uitvoeren als administrator aanvinken.

----------


## partydrivein

Dat advies kreeg ik ook al op het AVO forum maar dat werkt hier niet :Frown:

----------


## ikkerene

heb je ook D3DRM.DLL gedownload en geinstalleerd in de system32 directory?
dit is een onderdeel van directx wat visualiser gebruikt en aangezien directx niet in vista zit.

----------


## partydrivein

Ja ook gedaan, maar ik de diamond 4 simulator ook niet aan de praat...

----------


## Bart_BE

heeft iemand een nederlandstalige handleiding voor de Avolites PEARL 2004 of 2008 ?

----------


## Lala

> heeft iemand een nederlandstalige handleiding voor de Avolites PEARL 2004 of 2008 ?



Van Avolites uit bestaat die niet, hoogstens een beknopte beschrijving. Ben bang dat je toch engels moet gaan lezen....

----------


## BL2000

Wie weet Hoe je de kleuren onder die swops kunt zetten? bij die blauwe en grijze knopjes? en hoe gaat dat met de gobos?


Alvast bedank

Groeten

----------


## martin rs

dat kan door middel van pallettes. echter het nadeel van pallettes is dat deze alleen werken in de "take over mode" en niet in de "run mode"
Pallettes maken staat in de handleiding. dat weet ik zo even niet uit mijn hoofd

----------


## Funmaker

heel simpel hoor. behoort bij de basis van de tafel en ind staat normaal duidelijk in de handleiding maar dus in het kort.

-Je cleart eerst je programmer (eens op het clear knopje duwen)
-Je selecteert je fixtures
-Je stelt de desgewenste kleur en gobo in
-Je duwt op store pallete wijzigt eventuele parameters 
-Je duwt op een grijze button of voert een nr in en dan staat deze kleur onder die knop of nummer 

Yes it's that simple

----------


## mhsounds

> heeft iemand een nederlandstalige handleiding voor de Avolites PEARL 2004 of 2008 ?



Ik heb een korte nederlandse handleiding voor de BASIS liggen, zelfgemaakt met plaatjes.

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Ik heb een korte nederlandse handleiding voor de BASIS liggen, zelfgemaakt met plaatjes.



Mm, als het kan mag je hem wel naar mij toe mailen (mail staat in mijn profiel)

----------


## mhsounds

> Mm, als het kan mag je hem wel naar mij toe mailen (mail staat in mijn profiel)



bekijk uw mailbox :Wink:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Top, erg bedankt.

----------


## mhsounds

Er is alweer een nieuwe versie van de titan software beschikbaar zag ik net. :Smile: 
http://www.avolitesdownload.com/Rele...eNotesDist.xml

Voor diegene die het nog niet wisten.

----------


## Funmaker

die is er al weer een tijdje  :Wink:  maar het gaat de zeer goede kant op!

----------


## Funmaker

De V3 software ziet er zeer veelbelovend uit... Heb hem vandaag eventjes onder de vingers gehad op een Avolites Tiger Touch en het is weer een heel grote stap in de goede richting!
En wat de shapes betreft gaan ze van hun huidige manier van omgaan met shapes afstappen en het zo gaan maken dat je een shape als een palette kunt gaan gebruiken... staat toch op hun todo lijstje net zoals nog een paar leuke dingen!

----------


## mhsounds

Hey ik heb als AVO gebruiker toch nog even een 'basis' vraagje.
Iemand heeft het me laatst laten zien maar ik ben het helaas weer vergeten,
ik weet niet hoe hard ik mijn prog tijd nodig heb volgende keer als ik er weer mee werk.

De manual zegt er niks over, behalve dat het mogelijk is...

Een fade in voor een pallette (en dan niet voor alle pallettes) kon je intikken.
Maar dat was iets met 1 van de 'time' knoppen onder het numpad.

Heeft iemand even de tijd en de zin om hier een korte uitleg te typen?

groetjes  :Cool:

----------


## Funmaker

Hoi mhsounds,
Dit staat wel degelijk in de handleiding van de avolite.
Ik heb het dan over de handleiding van de Pearl Expert Titan V2.0 handleiding (Linkje punt 4.7 51-52).
Maar kort verteld/vertaalt:
->Selecteer je fixtures
->typ de fade tijd in op het numeriek klavier (langs het schermpje)
->duw op de preset palette knop om de pallete op te halen.

Dit is voor een eenmalige fade time als je altijd bij die palette een fade time wil doe je het volgende:
-> Bij het maken van je palette duw je op de [E] button rechts van het scherm (Master Time gelabeld). En hier kan je je fade time instellen.
Echter deze optie werkt dan voor alle palettes. Dit is manueel te overriden door telkens de bovenste handeling te doen.

Veel plezier en succer ermee  :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

> Veel plezier en succer ermee



Moet lukken, ik heb de manual van de 2008/2008 doorspit trouwens ;-)

Bedankt!

----------


## mhsounds

Ik heb nu met de Tiger Touch mogen spelen, volgende week weer, want we hebben hem als 1e van nederland in eigen bezit.

Tot nu toe geen rare dingen, hij doet wat hij moet doen, Alleen bij het opstarten doet hij vaag, maar als dat het enigste is.

Onderwerpen aan veel fixtures heb ik nog niet gedaan maar dat gaat zeker komen!

Mijn mening over de tiger touch is tot nu toe erg positief!

----------


## Funmaker

Het enigste nadeel aan de Tiger Touch persoonlijk lijkt mij de hoeveelheid fysieke knoppen... die in dit design drastisch gedaald zijn maar de software is inderdaad zeer netjes net zoals de mogelijkheden.
Ga 13 April dagje les volgen betreffende de V3 software in Londen  :Wink:  dus ben benieuwd of het me nog meer van mijn sokken kan blazen.

----------


## mhsounds

> Het enigste nadeel aan de Tiger Touch persoonlijk lijkt mij de hoeveelheid fysieke knoppen...



Dit valt reuze mee, je hebt ook meer pages, en je kunt alles overal opslaan.

Je pallete's gaan natuurlijk allemaal op het scherm, heerlijk!

----------


## Bart_BE

Iemand vanuit Belgie omgeving Oost Vlaanderen zin en tijd om me de Avolites Pearl onder de knie te laten krijgen.

Ik heb alle materiaal zelf..

----------


## Funmaker

Belgie Limburg zou ik nog ja zeggen  :Big Grin:  ma het oosten zie ik nie helemaal zitten  :Smile:

----------


## RePo

Weet iemand toevallig hoe het kan dat een MAC 250 Krypton bij langzame movements (voornamelijk pan) schokkend uitvoert in combinatie met een Pearl Tiger? Het ligt niet aan de koppen want het schokken gebeurt niet bij andere tafels.

----------


## Funmaker

ik vermoed dat het aan de personality file ligt? omdat je pan/tilt fine niet goed gedefinieert is... Is mijn gok...
je kan je vraag ook altijd hier stellen

----------


## mhsounds

Ik heb er nooit problemen mee, misschien een update van fixtures op je USB stick zetten?

Of kijken of je wel echt de goede fixture in de goede mode hebt gepatched.

----------


## DJ nn

of de mac zelf staat op 8bit ipv van 16bit ?

grtzz

----------


## mhsounds

> Of kijken of je wel echt de goede fixture in de goede mode hebt  gepatched.








> of de mac zelf staat op 8bit ipv van 16bit ?
> 
> grtzz




 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (is er ook een nephoestje voor in een bericht te krijgen?)

----------


## RePo

> of de mac zelf staat op 8bit ipv van 16bit ?
> 
> grtzz



Heb je al eens een Krypton in je handen gehad  :Embarrassment: 

Probleem van de pan movement is inmiddels opgelost trouwens. Software en fixtures opnieuw erop zetten doet blijkbaar wonderen.

----------


## DJ nn

> Heb je al eens een Krypton in je handen gehad 
> 
> Probleem van de pan movement is inmiddels opgelost trouwens. Software en fixtures opnieuw erop zetten doet blijkbaar wonderen.



 
Ja, was inhuur en werkte direct goed, dan ga ik niet in die menu'tjes kijken  :Embarrassment: 
Verder krijg ik enkel 700'en van martin in m'n handen gestopt...

Goed dat het opgelost is!
Zal volgende keer eerst even manual checken voor ik dat zeg  :Wink: 

grtzz

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Collega's, 

Sinds vorige week heb ik een eigenaardig probleem met een splinternieuwe Pearl Tiger (3 weken oud). Net zoals alle andere pearls, doe ik eerst een volledige wipe-all voor ik aan het patchen & programeren begin. Eerst gooi ik er enkele dimmers in, daarna movingheads & scans. Wanneer ik dan aan het programmeren sla, werkt wheel A niet meer op welke attribute/fixture dan ook. 
Stel je voor, ik wil de pan & Tilt aanpassen van de MH's, dan verandert de waarde van Wheel A niet, maar van Wheel B wél. Nu werk ik al jaren met Pearls, maar dit had ik nog niet eerder meegemaakt. Heb daarna de tafel 2x achter elkaar weer volledig een wipe-all gegeven en 1 movinghead gepatched, toen deed Wheel A wél wat hij moest doen. Patch ik de rest van de fixtures en dimmers erbij, dan weigert Wheel A weer volledig op alle attributes en alle (verschillende) fixtures.  
Als uiteindelijk oplossing heb ik de tafel een harde Wipe-all gegeven (op het moederbord). Toen deed de tafel het weer volledig na behoren, maar na de hele tafel volgepatched te hebben, liet Wheel A het weer afweten. 

Patch inhoud:

8x Active sunstrip (80 aparte kanalen)
2x Robe Colorspot 250 AT
8x Robe Clubscan 250 CT
15x Ledpar 56
4x Ledpar 64
2x ACL
2x 2-Lite Blinder
4x Front

Voorheen had de Pearl Tiger deze problemen niet met deze set.

Iemand oplossingen en/of ervaringen met bovenstaand probleem? Ik hoor het graag, anders gaat de tafel weer terug naar de dealer.

----------


## Funmaker

Heb je ergens in de personalitie files geprult of aangepast?
(lijkt me nochtans straf als het daar aan ligt)
Heb je al eens geprobeert de tafel te herinstalleren met de recovery cd?
Je kan ook altijd avo zelf eens mailen of deze vraag op hun forum stellen...
en anders inderdaad terug naar afzender  :Smile:

----------


## FLS

Probeer per type even te kijken (zodat je weet welke type het probleem kan veroorzaken)

Want als je alles geprogrameerd hebt, en je kiest alleen een dimmer werkt A dan wel? of ook niet?

Wat kan natuurlijk, in de main PCB dat er een storing komt, gewoon naar dealer brengen, kans is dat je misschien iets niet goed doet als je er zelf aan gaat sleutelen waardoor je garantie vervalt.

Succes.

Groet

----------


## Rikkens

Ik heb iets soortgelijks meegemaakt met mijn tiger, 3 martin's mac 500 gepatcht, 4 showtec's explorer 250 pro en plots werkte mijn rechter "wheel" niet meer, na volledige wipe all werkt alles dan weer terug. raar...

----------


## mhsounds

Dat soort dingen komen wel meer voor, soms kan je ook ineens geen pallete's meer maken, kun je heel de zooi wipen en opnieuw patchen  :Frown: 

Op de Tiger Touch ben ik dit soort vage dingen nog niet tegengekomen gelukkig!

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Of je maakt een back-up voor je begint met het daadwerkelijke programmeren, zo heb je altijd de basis weer snel terug in de tafel bij eventuele problemen.

Probleem met de Tiger is inmiddels opgelost, hij is opgestuurd naar de dealer en weer werkend terug gekomen. Wat nu het echte probleem was, is bij mij niet bekend.

----------


## mhsounds

Gedaan, maar het probleem ging dan gewoon mee, je slaat dan in feite een slechte show op helaas...

----------


## Svartrose

Pearl 2010 en LED verlichting. Wat een ramp... Hoe programmeren jullie een stel LED-parren (met apart dimkanaal)?

Ik wil bijvoorbeeld een aparte fader maken waarmee ik alle parren op WIT kan zetten. Het programmeren gaat makkelijk (mode-2 verhaal) maar als ik een aantal keer gebruik heb gemaakt van een dergelijk playback blijven de parren op WIT staan ipv terug gaan naar de ingestelde pallet-kleur. Hebben meer mensen hier last van? Een andere personality inladen wil helaas niet helpen. Ik gebruik niet de "showtec 3*18W 7 DMX" (of iets dergelijks) Is dit de zoveelste bug in deze tafel of.....?

----------


## mhsounds

Nee dat komt omdat de RGB kanalen in de fixture file LTP zijn (latest takes procedure)
Als het dimkanaal dan nog aanstaat en je trekt je fader dicht waar je 'wit' onder hebt gezet blijft dit actief omdat dit het laatste is wat die tafel krijgt.

Je hoort deze kleuren net zoals je gobo's  en wapperlamp kleuren onder je pallets te zetten ;-)

mvg Mark

----------


## stanny

collega's,

soms komt alles op een hoopje... vrouw zeven weken te vroeg bevallen, jobs die verder moeten lopen, ach ja, iedereen zal wellicht al wel eens zulke stress situaties gekend hebben.

heeft iemand van jullie een werkende en correcte file voor de sgm idea spot 300 in standaard mode (23 dmx channels)? De huidige file van avo zelf is compleet fout.
het is voor een pearl 2008

of kan iemand me helpen en deze schrijven? ik moet dat ganse personality schrijven even terug "refreshen" aangezien het toch 8 jaar geleden is dat ik zoiets nog gedaan heb.

Dus als iemand me even uit de nood kan helpen, graag!

alvast bedankt!

----------


## dj fred

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraag over de avolites azure 2000.
Ik heb een klein verhuur bedrijf en heb zo'n tafel op de kop kunnen tikken voor 1000 Euro. Hij is in goede staat en ga er deze week eens een kijkje naar gaan nemen.

Raden jullie dit aan en waar moet ik vooral op letten als ik deze ga testen?

Alvast bedankt.
Mvg Frederick

----------


## Svartrose

> Nee dat komt omdat de RGB kanalen in de fixture file LTP zijn (latest takes procedure)
> Als het dimkanaal dan nog aanstaat en je trekt je fader dicht waar je 'wit' onder hebt gezet blijft dit actief omdat dit het laatste is wat die tafel krijgt.
> 
> Je hoort deze kleuren net zoals je gobo's  en wapperlamp kleuren onder je pallets te zetten ;-)
> 
> mvg Mark



Waarom werkt het de eerste tig keer flashen wel en dan opeens niet meer dan? (ik sla op onder mode 2)

----------


## Lala

bug in de software, ook wel eens gehad. Voor de zekerheid een memorie of pallette maken met alles off maken.

----------


## Svartrose

Daar was ik al bang voor... Gekke pearl tafels....

----------


## Big Bang

-nieuwsgierigheid- Hoe zit het tot nu toe met de bugs en betrouwbaarheid bij de tafels met titan software?

----------


## mhsounds

Heb een tiger touch draaien zonder problemen, 1 versie (dacht 3.1) gaf af en toe wat gezeik las ik op het avo forum.

Momenteel draait hij op Titan V4 en dat werkt heerlijk, ook de sketch toevoeging bevalt mij zeer goed.

Als je wat specifiekere vragen hebt, brand los!

----------


## Big Bang

> Als je wat specifiekere vragen hebt, brand los!



Nee hoor, niet bijzonder. Ik denk dat avo een goede zet heeft gedaan met de titan software, de oude pearls zijn imo verouderd qua werkwijze.

----------


## mhsounds

> Nee hoor, niet bijzonder. Ik denk dat avo een goede zet heeft gedaan met de titan software, de oude pearls zijn imo verouderd qua werkwijze.



Zekers, waar ik heel rap tikte op een 2010 omdat hij bij mij in de club staat gaat dat nu op een titan.
Maar op die 2010 heb ik weer wat meer tijd nodig kom ik hem tegen...

----------


## Danny Middelburg

Beste Forumgenoten,

Wij zijn sinds kort bezitter van een Pearl Expert,
Hele leuke tafel met meer opties als de vorige versies,
Alleen kwam ik iets tegen waar ik wel verandering in zou zien, misschien kunnen jullie mij hierbij helpen...

Als ik in Titan een chase maak (ook een Cuelist) dan kan ik uiteraard de chase gewoon stoppen, maar als ik hem handmatig wil doortikken, werkt dit niet lekker...Er zit veel latesy in en als ik stop met drukken, maak hij nog een stap extra...
Dit is uitermate hinderlijk, vooral omdat je graag snel wil kunnen ingrijpen.
Maar nu komt het grappige...
Als ik hem reboot in de oude software, dan werkt hij wel goed....
Is dit een Bug in de Titan 4.0 of doe ik iets verkeerd?

Groeten,

Danny

----------


## Lala

Combineer je chase automatisch laten lopen, en handmatig door elkaar? Heb je al eens geprobeerd als je hem alleen handmatig doortikt? Dus dat je ook in je opties dat hebt ingesteld?

----------


## Danny Middelburg

Ik heb dit allemaal al geprobeerd...met diverse instellingen bezig geweest maar dit baat helaas niet...

ik vind het een beetje vreemd....

Heb je nog andere oplossingen toevallig?

----------


## Lala

Niet zo 1-2-3... Stel jouw vraag anders even op het Avo forum?

----------


## Danny Middelburg

Is goed! ga ik doen... in ieder geval bedankt voor je hulp!

----------


## stephan12345

Kan iemand me kort & krachtig vertellen hoe ik het makkelijkst een Avolites pearl kan leren, dan wel de tiger als 2010 etc. model.

Ik weet dat ik hem het makkelijk leer door hem uit het magazijn te pakken en te beginnen. Maar waar begin je? en wat zijn de basis dingen waar je je mee bezig moet houden?
Ik wil namelijk begin juli een evenement met die tafel draaien, en als ik hem met koninginnen dag/nacht onder de knie heb, althans de basis hem dan al gebruiken.

Stephan

----------


## Lala

Volg de stappen van de handleiding. Er zit toch een aardige logica in  :Smile: 

En als je nu begint, dan moet je tegen die tijd die tafel toch wel kennen.  :Smile:

----------


## Drumvogel

Maak een plan van aanpak. Schrijf globaal de stappen die belangrijk voor je zijn. Wat wil ik? Wat moet ik daarvoor doen? Wat heb ik daarvoor nodig?
Stap 1: ik wil een apparaat kunnen bedienen.
Stap 2: vraag een kenner je het apparaat. uit te leggen. En lees de handleiding. 
Stap 3: iemand met kennis van het apparaat. De handleiding.

----------


## stephan12345

oke, ja mijn doel is om er later live dingen mee te doen, het zal voornamelijk om bewegend licht gaan en een aantal 4 bar's.

----------


## Lala

Tja, begin met de patch, maak pallettes, maak memories en maak shapes en maak chases. 

Dit was het wel zo`n beetje. En tegen de tijd dat je dat kunt, dan ben je op het einde van de handleiding.

----------


## mhsounds

> Tja, begin met de patch, maak pallettes, maak memories en maak shapes en maak chases. 
> 
> Dit was het wel zo`n beetje. En tegen de tijd dat je dat kunt, dan ben je op het einde van de handleiding.



En dan nog het editen van shapes, memories, chases, etc...

Heel veel de handleiding lezen en oefenen, zo is het mij gelukt.

----------


## Fallingsky

> Kan iemand me kort & krachtig vertellen hoe ik het makkelijkst een Avolites pearl kan leren, dan wel de tiger als 2010 etc. model.
> 
> Ik weet dat ik hem het makkelijk leer door hem uit het magazijn te pakken en te beginnen. Maar waar begin je? en wat zijn de basis dingen waar je je mee bezig moet houden?
> Ik wil namelijk begin juli een evenement met die tafel draaien, en als ik hem met koninginnen dag/nacht onder de knie heb, althans de basis hem dan al gebruiken.
> 
> Stephan



De handleiding bevat een tutorial die het toch wel netjes uitlegt. Zorgen dat je wat spullen hebt die je kunt gebruiken (paar parren, wat movingheads etc), aansluiten en gaan.

----------


## PeterZwart

Misschien interessant voor sommigen om te weten dat er binnenkort een Offline editor komt van de Titan software.

----------


## Fallingsky

Ik heb hier een pearl 2004 staan en krijg regelmatig de vraag of het mogelijk is om de chase snelheid en fade tijd gelijk te houden voor meerdere chases. 

Dus indien iemand omschakelt van de ene chase maar de andere dat hij dezelfde snelheid vasthoud als de voorgaande chase. 

Ik ben toch al een tijd bezig en dacht hem goed te kennen maar helaas.

----------


## Lala

Nee, elke chase heeft zijn eigen snelheid. Dus moet hij ze van te voren gelijk zetten.

----------


## Fallingsky

> Nee, elke chase heeft zijn eigen snelheid. Dus moet hij ze van te voren gelijk zetten.



Dat is dan jammer voor hem  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ik zelf heb er ook geen last van. Bedankt voor je antwoord!

----------


## Dennis111112

Hallo Allemaal, 

Ik zie dat het al vaker is gevraagd maar ik kan niet zo snel een antwoord vinden.
Ik ben opzoek na de Nederlandse handleiding van de avolites pearl tiger licht tafel.

Iemand die mij misschien verder kan helpen?
Als is het maar de basis etc.

Gr

----------


## Dennis111112

Hallo zou u de handleiding ook na mij willen sturen ?

Email adres : Den_dejo@live.nl

Alvasr bedankt!

Gr

----------


## yyy898

Met de tafels die op titan draaiën kan je sinds de komst van V9 key frame shapes maken, deze zijn speciaal ontwikkeld zodat je meerdere shapes op het zelfde tempo kan laten lopen of vb. 1 dubbel zo snel als een ander, als je achteraf de snelheid aanpast dan blijft de verhouding, even snel blijft dus even snel en dubbel zo snel blijft dubbel zo snel, zeer handig.





> Ik heb hier een pearl 2004 staan en krijg regelmatig de vraag of het mogelijk is om de chase snelheid en fade tijd gelijk te houden voor meerdere chases. 
> 
> Dus indien iemand omschakelt van de ene chase maar de andere dat hij dezelfde snelheid vasthoud als de voorgaande chase. 
> 
> Ik ben toch al een tijd bezig en dacht hem goed te kennen maar helaas.

----------


## Hitvision

Ik denk dat hij het antwoord na 4 jaar wel heeft gevonden  :Smile:

----------

